# Poor Responder........part 39



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home everyone.............. 

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Me first!! Thinking of you Beach and Laura  xxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Beach,       for this morning.  

Mirra, my god do you ever stop. A day like that yesterday and you're up and out at 7.30 this morning. I like you're idea of a perspex tummy.  

Merse, hello!  Did you make any decisions about the counselling in the end? 

Laura, such good luck for the scan.   

Steph, you were up late!  Hope you managed to get some sleep and get the chance to give your brother a smack in the   some time.  

Sonia, hope you're doing ok and the tummy pains aren't too bad.  I've had lots of dull aching but I suppose it's just all the drugs and interference. 

Juicy, hope you're ok if you're finding time to drop in.

Love to all I've missed.

xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Karen - definitely check they have understood the result. On the pmol/l scale your oestrogen is just fine! This link http://www.bioline.org.br/request?mf04020 isn't precisely on point (it's dealing with OHSS) but it shows that in the pmol/l scale you don't want the oestrogen above 290. It's the pg/ml scale for which 80 is the number. I don't think the pmol/l scale is used as much so it would be easy to assume you are on the other scale. Good luck!

Beach -    for this morning

Merse - hello to you and your lovely lovely pup!!

Laura - best of luck to you

PUPO ladies -   

Steph - hi there! Thanks for keeping us all updated on everyone. Hope you are doing ok.

Much love to all

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Eek! Just posting so I don't lose the thread! At work - shhhh...

xx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

I keep checking to see if there's any news from Beach.  Beach we're thinking of you.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yea me to! xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Me too! C'mon Beachie!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach......          

Just noticed thread had changed so quickly posted will catch up from other one then be back on ok.................love you all...............


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls I need urgent advice please!! I am going to ring the Jinemed to try and speak to one of the doctors but I went to the hospital today to have a baseline scan to check that I hadn't formed a cyst as I overstimulated on clomid this last cycle. I started the pill on saturday in preparation for ivf treatment next cycle and am on CD5 of  cycle and my period. In the last couple of months I had noticed that was period was lighter then usual and sorry TMI quite clotted. Today when they would expect my lining to be thinned out to about 4mm it was still 8mm and the scan operator said they could see some fluid in the womb but like last month my period has tampered off to almost nothing so looks like I have a 8mm lining left over from this cycle although the up side was no cysts! My worry is that it is more then likely on taking the pill that when I stop taking it to start my treatment cycle it will still be thick like this as I obviously will have halted the normal process with the pill and if they put me back to long protocol the down reg drugs as well.  Is this going to compromise my treatment? what do they do if your lining is thick on CD 2 of your treatment cycle? Thanks for any advice if you know what they do in these circumstances? thanks love Karen xxx.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Kazzie - I'm sorry but I don't know the answer to your question    Hopefully Dr Nicks will be along soon to give you some sound advice     

Hello to everyone else  

xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi honey,

not sure too....but I do remember my lining being thicker on my baseline LP to begin with and the radiographer said oh you still have a pool of blood there, after a few days lining went down to 4.6mm hope this helps..try not to worry.

...well Ive just been reading the last thread and didnt realise you were worried about me guys..its nice to know someone is thinking of you...thankyou for being so concerned...MIL doesnt have internet so couldnt touch base with anyone ...left mobile at home so didnt have any numbers...sorry..... 

Laura hope your scan is ok today sweetie..yes steph is right I did get break through bleeding so try not to worry just mention it to the docs ok....    ...oh and that restaurant is called Cafe Italiano and you go out the Gonen swivel door, turn right avoiding mateus bar ofcourse.... ....then walk straight down and its on the corner...think Bugle went there too.. take extra special care out there ok..xx

Merse - thanks for the Pm.. .. ..for us both..xxxxxx

Steph - any sign of AF yet then?...hope you can get started sooner or maybe there might be a wee surprise you never know....  

Mir - Sorry about the pains honey...I remember my mum wearing Anti DVT stockings when she was PG with me I wear Ted stockings to work and they help...dont laugh NIcsW....  ....Im sure its fine but maybe just check with the GP to put your mind at rest...try and REST as much as you can and put feet UP when you can it helps with the Venous return.... ....hey are you impressed Doc Nic...not bad for a nursey....maybe I should do medicine..eh.... 

Ems - my acu chappie who was an old chinese man..used to say sometimes you get worse instead of better when you have acu for symptoms as its the body unblocking itself..sorry dont mean to be the bearer of bad news but maybe that is what i happening in yr case..hope you feel better soon.... 

NicsW - hope you are resting as well Mrs...or not doubt cleaning the cupboards..if you start doing that its time to get the suitcase... 

hello to everyone else Ive lost the plot again...Good luck with EC/ET and fert....   

catch up with you all later..xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

My results are back and I'm pregnant x x x


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

That's fantastic!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

OMG, Beachy - I'm so pleased for you....you've made my week.  CONGRATULATIONS on your          What were your levels?  Did you know before today?  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Beachy -    

sonia xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Woooooooooooo FANTASTIC!!!!!!!    

Oh Beachy, that is absolutely the BEST news! am so pleased for you and your DH. Third Time Lucky - well done!!    

How are you feeling? has it sunk in yet?

[fly]BEACHY IS PREGGERS[/fly]

Brlliant! 

Wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy 

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I feel like I'm in a dream and watching it from somewhere.....oh my goodness  x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Ooooh i can feel a list update coming on!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Enjoy the feeling - it's so much deserved    How is DH feeling?  What did your clinic say?  When do they want you in for a scan?

xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*
just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*CathB*
just had follow up - decision re 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Odette*4th IVF - Barcelona IVI - this time with DE - May '08? *Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Stephjoy*1st Natural IVF (after 4 ICSIs) - Jinemed - waiting for AF before going for Day 2 scan to assess follicle status*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start mid-May 2008 - currently on Cyclo-Progynova to regulate FSH*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - waiting for update *Laurab*4th cycle, this time will be first with ICSI - Jinemed - currently stimming on SP - EC ??/05/08*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - currently downregging - scan 28/04/08*TracyM*2nd DIVF - currently stimming on SP - EC ??/05/08*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Francie*3rd IVF - one fighter embie put back - testing ??/05/08    *Sonia*3rd IVF - LP - testing 07/05/08 *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle or miscarriage: * *Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - tested negative - follow up May '08, hoping to cycle again June/July '08  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *ClaireP*3rd ICSI - ARGC - Feb '08 - tested negative - review April '08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Juicy*2nd IVF - Lister - April '08 - tested negative  *Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - tested positive April '08 but levels fell - miscarriage *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*4th ICSI - Jinemed - cancelled due to no response  - back to Jinemed later in Summer*Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*4th IVF - 3 eggs fertilised but none put back  *Ophelia*7th ICSI - Jinemed - tested negative 10/04/08  *Sheldon*1st ICSI - Jinemed - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Terry*5th ICSI - SP - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised - tested negative  
   *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Beachgirl*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - 3 embryos - 1st scan 23/04/08 - due ??/??/08 *Cath J*  on 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - 1st scan ??/05/08 - due ??/??/08 *Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*LittleJenny* here on behalf of her sister, Kate on 1st IVF - 1st scan ??/05/08 - due ??/??/08 *Loui5e*  on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 23/04/08 - due ??/??/08*Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - due 29/06/08*Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 while recovering from failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*PaulB & his DW Jennig*2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation  *Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Ten (yes Ten!!) pregnant members on Team PR!!!! Woo!!!


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Beach. You know I am a lurker! Congratulation on your BFP that is brilliant news! I got one too yesterday! Can I just say a huge thanks to all the girls on this thread because although I don't post on here very often I read avidly what you all say and I must admit I am sure my success was down to everything I learnt about on here especially DHEA (I know Fertility Friends don't condone self medicating). Goes to show PRs can do it with only a couple of embies!
Snic
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Snic - Congrats on your      

Steph  -thanks for the list

Off to bed now xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow! TWO lovely BFPs!!!!!!!!

Congrats Beachie - well done you! have they said what the level is yet? Are you having three done?

Snic - I'm over the moon for you too! Well done birdie!

Off again, as am working.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Congratulations on your  Snic - another third-time-lucky lady! 

Night Em - sweet dreams


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well Done beachy.... I had a sneaky suspision you were as you went very very quiet!  I think you thought you were but were too scared to actually post!!  

Also congrats snic the lurker!  

Well all good news on the thread today, I had six beautiful follicles, all very similar sizes so thats good, the one follie on my rt Ovary has gone so just these 6 on my left.  They are between 6-10 mm.  Doubt I'll get any that will catch up now but I'm happy with that. In my head I was of course wanting 8 follies today but we always change the goal posts all the way through.  My aim for this cycle was 4 eggs, and hopefully with 6 nice follies I will get this.  

Right off for a sauna... pool still shut! 

Bleeding is nearly finished now just atiny amount, they said they would look at it if still bleeding on wed.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Laura,

that's excellent news hon - so good to hear they are all the same sort of size, it should mean you get your 4+ eggs and they will all be perfectly cooked/mature 

Have you been stuck inside the hotel cos of the rain or have you managed to do stuff? Have you tried Midpoint for food yet?

Still no  here and still feeling rubbish - peed on a stick this morning (just to rule it out - didn't expect a line as there were no follies to be seen last scan) and nothing there so its not that. Cancelled the scan appointment and have to rebook it when I start.

*Lolly/Gab* - 

*Miranda* - gonna take a leaf out of your book and drag DH off to be my Dynorod I think! 

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Snic- congratulations, what a good day it is today x 

Mir- I'm back SAt for repeat bloods, currently at 160 today.

Steph- thanks for the updated list, looks odd me being a PR with bump....

Emma- not sure about scan, will probably find out once bloods on SAt have come back.

Laura- ddin't want to tempt fate.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph -    

I brought my rain mac so we have been out all day everyday!  Just wandering around really and eating cakes!  Off to the blue mosque tom as should be a nice day.

Beach - I knew you knew!!! But I didn't wanna say and tempt fate either!!

XX


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Snic*   

*Steph* - just to let u know I didn't have ICSI with IVF.

*Beachgirl* - March/April thread message for ya hun.

sonia xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

....way to go Snic and Beach......!!!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnndddddddd    a little bit more to add to that...!!!!!!!!!......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry couldnt resist just a little more........                           ....well done Beach and Alex...well that Xbox is def going in the cupboard for now isnt it. .....Iill be having a wee..... for you guys tonight back to work wed....just popped on to get Beach's news catch up with you all soon.... ...(Did you walk round the scarab by any chance in Egypt Mrs)... 

Laura well done sweetie.....come on you follies....


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow !!!     two in one day! 

congrats Beachgirl!  so happy for you!!!

and to you Snic, and thanks for posting about DHEA...mine just arrived this morning, it is great to hear of people having good things to say about it

Laura well done on the follies - sounds brilliant, all even sizes too    

Miranda...I too was exhausted reading that post about your activities yesterday!  Is the carbooting part of a nesting impulse - clearing stuff out to make a nursery nice?!  Hope your legs are not sore today 

Francie, hello Pupo!     Hope you're feeling well and positive and settled back in nicely.  This week is going to be a better week for us both I hope!  Starting off well with 2 bfps!  I am still really busy at work but if i can make it to friday (without a total meltdown, which I was teetering on the brink of last week), at least we have next Monday off for bank holiday!

Sonia, hope you're feeling well too x

ClaireP, hello - nice to see you over here - hope preps for consult all going well.  i have also learned a lot from this thread (thank you ladies!).  

Kazzie, can't help with your latest query but re antral follicles, they do seem to be a good indicator of your response. I have had 5 at each of my treatment scans and on the medicated cycle, I had 5 eggs retrieved (albeit 2 of them were no good, and then 2 didn't fertilise)

hello to everyone else...oh to paris Nixf if you're looking in -   re your cycle - I was flabbergasted at what happened to you -I can't believe he wouldn't give you back those embies (does he not read FF!).  So glad to hear you sound strong and determined to get better treatment next time...


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Sonia - sorry about that - have fixed it now 

*Juicy* - hi hon 

*Laura* - have a great time at the Blue Mosque - am hoping to go back there next time to look inside as we only made it to the courtyard - it is still a working mosque and the men were all about to go in to prayer so the inside part had just closed to the public when we went. Check out the Aya Sophia too (on the other side of the gardens) - ancient old church/spooky place - worth a look! If it is still rainy you could check out the bazaars too - the Grand Bazaar sells all sorts - saw the Spice Bazaar (Egyptian Bazaar) which we didn't visit on a telly programme this week too and that also looks interesting - sells food and all sorts.

Steph xx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks girls. I really didn't think it had worked and spent the end of last week planning a possible visit to Jinemed. I am especially cautious as I have had an early miscarriage and chronic ectopic prior to my tubes being removed.

LauraB - Fingers crossed you will get 4 eggs from your follies. Eating cake and site seeing sounds fab!

Snic
x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Steph - sorry about AF messing scan date around. Will be rooting for you big time on natural cycle.  
Am coming round to the idea of forking out for another myself in June (here, as much as I would like to go to Jinemed! but not enough time to organise and might go there for medicated cycle and proper holiday eventually).  If NHS don't mind me putting my turn back to July.  Bet they don't get asked that very often!


thanks for list update too


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG Beach and Sinc!!

          

        

      

Such fantastic news!!!

Look at the list of BFPs we have here now!  It really just goes to show there is hope out there!

Steph - for your next wonderful update, Kate's first scan is 5th May.


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Sinc, congrats to you too. You must be over the moon.    I hope you have a smooth and eventless 9 months.

Beach, congrats again.  Hope it's sinking in and you're enjoying the feeling.

Laura, that's a great follie count!  So much for manky granny ovaries!  That left one is a young champion!

Juicy, hurry up weekend for you then. Then holidays. Why are you thinking of doing a self funded cycle instead of an NHS one in June?

Steph, what is it with AFs? They come when you don't want them and not when you do!

Sonia, I htink my test date is the same as yours -  7th May, ie 2 weeks after EC.  But I might well not get that far. With my 1st IVF my AF arrived 4 days early.  

xxx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi everyone - can't believe since I posted yesterday there has been so much activity and you've even moved to a new thread.  I see I will need to be quick to keep up with you all   

Big congrats to those who have just had a BFP  .  It's such good news.

Steph - sorry you had to cancel your scan  

Thanks to everyone for your hellos and good wishes.  How I am going to keep up with everyone?  

Had my EC this morning and all went well, apart from the sedation made me a little   and I called the Dr "Heidi Klum are you the supermodel" just because her name was Heidi.  Felt a bit of a fool and so glad I can't remember much of the rest of it in case something else stupid came out of my mouth 

Out of my 8 follies, we got 4 eggs, so really pleased with that.  We were hoping for 4 from the start, so just got to wait now for the phone call in the morning so see how many have fertilised.  Come on DHEA make them work  .  Been for a sleep this afternoon, but now feel fine apart from a few twinges.

Someone did ask what clinic I was at - it's the MFS in Aldridge and so far I'm very impressed.

Take care all

Swoo   x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just been playing word shuffle on ******** to pass the time, it is SO Addictive. If anyone wants to add me on ******** (need more friends see) then search for Sonia Slater and I am the one with the dolphin in the mundomar photograph.

*Francie* - PMA for bothof us testing the same day

*Swoo*    for your embies

Sonia xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Beach - tears of joy in my eyes reading that!               Absolutely fab news dude! am made up for you and DH. good beta too!
Snic - well done to you too    Glad we gave you some worthwhile advice
Swoo - well done on those eggs!   That's the same lady who did my friend's EC last Friday - i was hand holding on the other side for once! they are very nice at MFS, I wasn't treated there myself but it seems a good place once you get over the 'shopping centre' feel!   Good luck for fert!  
LB - fab news on those follies - its all sounding v positive    keep on growing!
Kazzie - not quite sure what your question was but if you have taken OCP for 5 days surely 8mm lining is not unheard of? NOt sure about fluid? If you DR for your next cycle you will have AF and shed all the lining anyway before you start. No cysts is good!  
Francie and sonia   PUPO girls!
Juicy - good luck with the DHEA!  
Lolly, Steph, Mirra, merse hello to you girls. Back later for more chat.....
My friend's best embies on day 3 were 5 cell so bit disappointing from so many eggs (17) and none to freeze out of the remaining embies. Hope it works for her. 
Chat soon
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just back up, had tried to get some sleep but can't.....sorry I'm not doing personals atm, just can't think straigh at all. Love to you all x x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Swoo* - woooo  well done on the 4 eggs - hope they are getting it on in the love-lab with DH's  to the sound of Barry White as we speak, and that they turn into 4 tip-top embies    Good luck!  P.S. Hahaha re the Heidi Klum comments - so glad I have never had to have sedation I would show myself up something rotten!! (I manage to do that even without it!) 

*Juicy* - where are you having Natural IVF - Create or LFC? Good luck hon! 

*Nicks* -    for your friend - hope it works 

*Kazzie* - did you manage to speak to the Prof or Munip at the Jinemed? Sorry your question got a bit lost in all the excitement - I don't know the answer I'm afraid as never had any lining issues but am sure they can advise you of implications if any 

*
Sonia* - I have requested an add on ******** - if you love Word Shuffle you'll also love Scramble - I'm addicted to that and will check out Shuffle too 

   to you and *Francie* for testing on the same day - hope that we are on a roll now!! 

 to everybody else

Steph xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls - congratulations Beach and Snic on your  lovely news!    sorry Steph about your cancelled scan -      I hope Af turns up soon to let you know where you are. Nicks I was worried about the fact that my lining was 8mm today at scan - I have only been taking pill from CD3 so only been on it for 2 nights. I would not have worried but I have a pool of blood and a 8mm lining but like the last couple of months my period has been clotted, light and Ive almost finished now on CD5 so can't see how that thick lining is going to come away this cycle and was worried about the fact that it would be still like that on the treatment cycle.
Currently I am not Down Regging as they have swapped me to Short protocol but I    and spoke to Dr. Ertan who is a lovely man I found and he says to tell them that my oetradial is not high it converts to 40 pg/ml and to check they are not basing the short protocol on that. He said they may be doing it on my age but originally they put me on long so don't know but will speak to a doctor in a minute hopefully. I sent Ugar an urgent message about the lining and I got a message back from one of the doctors - don't know who that was but he said to carry on with the pill and it might not affect the treatment cycle we will just have to see on CD2 what's  happened and whether it is still thick. Would down regging as well as the pill help thin the lining out further does anyone know? I think I really need to talk to one of the doctors with the whole picture and see if they want me on the short protocol still or want to swap me back.  good luck to anyone in the 2ww and to those coming up for treatment not forgetting of course all you lovely preggos!
Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Fantastic Beach and Snic   Amazing!!!!wooohooooo
A quick hello- as it had taken me hours to catch up on the last few pages!!!! Kaz Will Pm you later!
Off to do some work and be back soon....


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi all quick hello while I catch up on what's been happening

So pleased to see we have 2 more   - congrats Beach and Snic- think this is the lucky thread of the month here's hoping for lots more BFP's

to Francie and Sonia for  

Swoo great news on EC   for some great embies

Laura fab news on your follies- sounds like you are having a nice relaxing time

Steph sorry to hear about AF ruining scan hope you are back on track soon

Miranda you made me feel tired just reading about what you got up to yesterday- hope you are taking it easier today?!

Hi to all those I have missed- need to go as DH wants his computer back- looks like my laptop died today just as well its a work one!!

I had blood HCG checked last week and all seemed fine but having it repeated this week to make sure its increasing- also first scan booked for next Tues 6th May!!

Take care,

Jenxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

Blimey I was pooped - had a nap when I got back from work, then walked the doggies. Feel a wee bit better now.

Laura - brilliant news on those follies! I found I had two more with each scan. It's definitely the way to have tx I reckon - you're so much more relaxed when you can stroll to the clinic anytime, and eat lovely things and sleep and sleep. I have a good feeling about this cycle for you.

Juicy - no, no nesting! I was BUYING, not selling - far too tiring selling!

Snic - are you on anything special for this one? Aspirin or Clexane or anything?

Francie - no bleeding early for you this time, OK? Nuh-uh.  

Swoo - great egg count! hee! Love the thought of you calling the Doc Klum - was she really ugly?  

Sonia - I'll try adding you in a bit.

Nicks - what a shame out of 17 eggs! It's unbelievable we do ok with so few on this thread when you hear stuff like that.

Steph - you luring another victim into your Scramble web?   Watch it Sonia, she's seriuosly clever!

Kaz - I think the pill helps regulate follie size. Don't know about the lining?

Jen - whoo! For the scan! Wonderful.

Bugle - hello preggers!

Everyone else - helloo!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Just stuffed my face at the lovely veggie restaurant (next to Deep), had pudding too and some wine.  Feel fine now, think felt bit odd when first started the drugs maybe.. fine now.  Start the cetride (?) tom.

Mirra - But doubt any new ones would catch up now?  Yes this is a much more civilised way to do IVF!

Feel so shattered, off to bed now.  Sorry for lack of personals!

Love to all of you. XXX


----------



## Betty1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi - hope you don't mind me butting in...
Firstly - congratulations to Beachy and Snic - what wonderful news, you must both be on cloud 9!

Just wondered if anybody can give me any advice or understand what I am going through because I feel a bit lost and lonely at the moment.  I have had 3 IVF's and the most eggs I produced was 4 (only 2 of these fertilised).  All BFN's.  I have just been back to the consultant and my blood tests show that I have high levels of FSH -13  - (I wasn't aware of this until now)  So he has advised me that my chances of success with IVF are low and that putting my name on a waiting list for donor eggs is probably my only other option.  

Just wondered if anybody knows anything about this FSH and whether you can lower it (i am guessing not)  It would also nice to speak to others that know what we are going through because our families are wonderful but I often feel that nobody else knows what it feels like.  (sorry to depress you all...!  I am a positive person usually,  honest!)

Betty x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beachy                              I know we’ve text over the past week and I’ve been a bit quiet on here but I Just wanted to come on and say that I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited and pleased for you, you really deserve this  . It must all feel very surreal I am sure, but it was positive and make sure you enjoy this. I bet Alex is over the moon and waiting on you hand and foot. Well done my fellow Northern Birdie. Big hugs and kisses to you both xxxxx

Laura – Hiya chicky. 6 juicy follies that’s fab news, kepp it up. I am willing this to be your turn too. Here’s a little follie dance for you             
Hope you are managing to relax and enjoy yourself out there. I have been quiet on here for a week or so but I am thinking about you xxx

Snic   Congratulations. All these BFP’s on here. Hopefully this will be team PR’s record year!! Xxx

Hi to all the preggers ladies Cath J, Bugle, Em, Loui5e, Mirra, Nicks, Jennig and Sunshine  

Sonia and Francie – Hope you two aren’t going   

Mirra   You are definitely right about work and they’re not paying me enough. I’d love to be able to take a step back but unfortunately we are so short staffed at the moment we are all doing the work of about 3 people each, so I am just going to have to deal with it. Sorry gone quiet, just needed a bit of time out of the whole IVF taking over my whole world again. Paul and I are trying to take a step back from it and switch off (ha ha, I know far easier said than done), we’ve booked to go to the villa for a week at the end of May and I’m not even going to have my FSH tested in May. I’ll go back in June and see where I’m up to then. Hopefully the holiday will do me good.  
So you’ve been car booting hey, did you make some dosh? Hope you’re not overdoing it Mrs xx

Swoo – Hello there. I hope your eggs and DH's    are getting very cosy this evening. Heidi Klum… I bet you made the Consultants year with that comment  
Good luck for ET.

Steph – Sorry about the scan. Its so rubbish isn’t it. Damned AF  

Lolli   Whereabouts are you off to in Oz? My SIL, BIL and the kids are off to Perth in the next few months.

Nicks   12 Days and counting xxx Hope things go well for your friend.

Anyway night night girls speak soon

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

With mine they had been there but we just hadn't spotted them laura! But six is ace, whatever happens.

oooh, cetrotide! The countdown to EC begins... When's Tim getting there?

Betty - of COURSE you can lower FSH! Wheatgrass being one of them. We're great exponents of DHEA on this thread - a steroid hormone you can get from America which seems to benefit egg quality. Lowering stress levels is a biggie for lowering FSH too. Don't accept the donor egg speech at only 13 - many clinics will treat you up to 15. FSH can vary wildly from month to month. I'd recommend getting an AMH test too, as that doesn't - apart from in one case on this thread! - alter.
Stick around on this thread - we'll get you feeling more positive in days.

Sarah - it's always good to take a step back. I do hope work sorts itself soon. We're up against it ourselves, and they're not replacing me when i go either!  I'll just have to not worry about it - it's the editor's fault if he can't see I need replacing. Can you ask for a pay rise, based on the extra work you're doing?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Mir and Sarah x x 

Betty- thanks and welcome x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

beachegirl i will say that with a FSH of 13 you could very well go for TX using your own eggs  , as for lowering FSH there is no medically proven ways to do so but have a look at complementary/alternative therapies, do your research, try the search tool we have at the top of the page   there are alot of women who use this site who will swear that something or other has helped them + may help you  

xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Betty1 - Hiya. I have had had high FSH for the past year or so now but it does fluctuate. 13 isn't too bad and there are lots of things that you can do to help lower your FSH. I swear by regular acupuncture, I do Yoga a few times a week and I also take some supplements i.e. Wheatgrass, DHEA and Evening Primrose oil. My FSH last month was 20 (which I nearly fell over when they told me), but I think stress also has a big part to play with your FSH (which is why I think acupuncture really helps as it de-stresses you). Its like a viscious circle, you need to lower your FSH which in turns stresses you, so you stress about it and the more you stress the worse it gets.

Over the past Year or so I have been to 3 different clinics (2 were NHS) and all 3 of them told me that I would need to use Donor Eggs. In January my FSH dropped to below 10 and I had a cycle where I produced 7 eggs and 5 fertilized. I had two embies put back at ET and sadly it was a BFP but had I have listened to those other clinics I would never have had that cycle. I am currently on a drug called Cyclo Progynova which is a HRT drug and my clinic (CARE Manchester) have been getting some really good results with lowering FSH with it, maybe try and get some info on that Last month I was stressed to the eyeballs with work and one thing and another and my FSH sky rocketed to 20 which I was devastated about, but I have taken a step back and I am going to have a few months of chilling out and relaxing a bit more and hopefully that will bring my FSH down.

I think you need a 2nd opinion. Don't be fobbed off with the DE solution if you don't think you are ready for that. I ahven't and I am glad that I stuck to my guns.

Sorry for the rant, but FSH is the bain of my life. 

Bye for now
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone - well I no longer feel a bit of a imposter!!   After a discussion with professor Camibel I will be staying on the short protocol though he said it was a bit of a close call - but he said the Lucrin and the pill might dampen things down too much for me plus when I told him how I had responded to the clomid 50mg ( average 3/4 follies per month ) he said it would be safer for me to be on the short protocol as the cetrotide would probably stop me hyperstimulating. He also said that the pill would hopefully thin out the lining and once I had my next period things would look better.  He has changed me from Menopur to Gonal F as well so I will be on 375 Gonal F  which I am pleased about because I am now on almost exactly the same protocol as I would have been if I'd gone to another clinic that seems to have fantastic results for oldies like me ( you all know where! ) so fingers crossed that the lining thins out.
Laura good news about the follies  - are you a vegetarian? I am so will have to get the crack about where all the good veggie places are.
I hope everything progresses as it should and you get your lovely BFP. Are you staying at the Gonen?
Hi everyone else - take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Betty1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi  -thanks for your replies and advice Miranda, Sarah and Cleg

Suddenly, I feel less lonely!  
I felt like I'd just been told I had a terrible illness today - which may sound dramatic but I hadn't even heard of FSH up until then.

Definately agree with stress being a big issue - have started yoga and am currently looking for a acupuncturist in the local area.  Will look into those other things that you recommended -wheatgrass and DHEA and will also find out about getting a second opinion.  
Thanks again
Betty


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Mirra – How can they not replace you the stupid B*******. Typical male boss.  He’ll be sorry when he realises.
I  got a big salary increase to step up to Team leader and I am also getting paid overtime, but I would gladly go and get a job at Morrisons checkout just now as I just want to run away from it all. It’s a case of all hands to the pump and it’s ridiculously busy but hopefully over the next month or so things will calm down. We have two newbies started so once they’re trained and up and running, maybe things will calm down a bit. That’s another reason why we’ve decided to delay treatment for a month or so, that way I will be calmer. It’s just circumstances really and no-ones fault. 18 Days and counting hey!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Swinny* - good to hear from you hon - I totally understand the stepping back from FF thing - I did it myself for about 6 months - was still reading but not taking part. Hope you have a lovely relaxing time on holiday with lots of quality time with your DH. 

*Betty* - welcome to the thread - I think we can all understand how lost/lonely you feel on this thread... that sinking feeling you get when being scanned during stimms and seeing few or no follicles is so awful, and nobody understands what it is like unless they have been there themselves.  You have come to the right place! 

I got the donor egg speech myself at my first clinic after 3 ICSIs (plus one converted to IUI) - I had never got more than 5 eggs but on all 3 goes I had had perfect-looking two grade 1 embies put back (except one grade 2), perfect lining etc but never got a BFP. I very much got the feeling at the time that my doctor just did not know what to say to me and have since found out that this clinic seems to give the same speech to everybody after 3 negatives, on a kind of 3-strikes and you're out basis. They were an excellent clinic and would have treated me/taken my money again if I had insisted I wanted to carry on, but they very much had a one-size-fits-all approach, and I felt I didn't fit into that mould so it was time for a new approach and a new clinic. It might be that your clinic has the same thing, in which case it would definitely be worth getting a second opinion. 13 is not THAT high and plenty of women on here have got pregnant with that range or higher using their own eggs.

Being a poor responder does unfortunately mean your chances are lower, and using a younger woman's eggs will almost always give women in their 30s/poor responders a better chance of success with IVF. But if you are not yet ready to give up on your own eggs then you should keep trying, depending on your mental strength and financial resources.

Where in the country are you? and did you do short protocol on any of your cycles? - this can be a lot better for poor responders as you usually get more eggs.

Wheatgrass (liquid or tablets) can lower FSH, so can acupuncture if you go to a good acupuncturist. DHEA is a supplement being taken by many of us on this thread, I have been taking it myself since December 2007 after checking it out with the consultant at the clinic I am now at, who endorses its use in poor responders. My FSH came down from 12.1 early last year to 8 and then 7 early this year (unfortunately it shot up to 21 after taking the pill before my last cancelled cycle but that's another story!  ) FF doesn't any endorse self-medication and you shouldn't self-medicate with any unlicensed drug before checking with your GP/consultant.

Looking forward to getting to know you better - sending you lots of  - don't be scared to ask us about anything, or just waffle on/chat like we do! 

Steph xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Betty1 - Oooohhh spooky, your post so feels like Deja Vu. Before last year I had absolutely no idea what FSH levels were so the day I was told that mine were high and what it all meant, I felt like I'd been run over by a steam roller. You're not on your own matey and don't despair. Consultants I am sure love to put the fear of god up us, they can be so negative can't they?


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Steph
I always feel awful for not coming on FF and supporting my friends, but sometimes you need to step away for a bit don't you?
How are you doing anyway??

S xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kazzie* - really glad you and the Prof got together on the phone and that you are now happy with your protocol 

I hope the pill sorts out your thick lining issue too - and hope everything goes well for you from this point on - sending you loads of    

Are you planning to stay at the Gonen? I ended up staying at both the Taslik and the Gonen myself


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Swinny *- I'm good thanks hon - champing at the bit for AF to arrive so that I can crack on with trying Natural IVF!

The time away from actively chatting on FF last year helped me get some perspective and I managed to get my PMA-head back on - and its still going strong for now, with the support of all the lovely Team PR members 

xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cripes! I go for a bath and you fill another page!

Sarah - I know that feeling, where you stand in line at the chackout and wish you were on the checkout instead of rushing back with your sandwich to more stress.
I got my perspective back with work by having four weeks off - it took that long to get the emotional attachment to work out of my system.
It's the same with anything I guess - stepping back is so important.

Steph - bloody AF! Where DOES she go when you need her?  

Betty - I was lucky in a way, that when I was told how low my AMH was I fell apart, but I was with the Lister clinic in London, who treat women like me. So i wasn't given the donor egg speech - we'd already had to think about using donor sperm in case DH's frozen stuff didn't yield anything, so it would have been the end of the road.
After that i decided stress was the major factor for me and took steps to go 'on holiday' to do it. Couldn't believe it when it worked - with hardly any eggs or sperm.

Kaz - I really trust Dr T, because he's so flexible. he doesn't just consider your case once, but again and again if you keep the discussion going.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

could someone blow me some bubbles please - was hoping the 888 would be lucky for me but it wasn't  - so fancy a nice random change of numbers for a nice random change of luck hopefully! 

Thanks!

Steph xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

stuck you on 909 for now chick + see how that does ya but sure the girls will be cliky happy come tommorow + you will be in 4 figures  

xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh blimey that was quick! 

Thank you, Phantom Bubble Blower !  (AKA Cleg!)

xxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

right place right time  

goodnight   

xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Steph - Have done some more clicking for you    Sorry to hear you had to cancel your scan, how bl**dy frustrating.  Hope AF shows her ugly face soon   

LB -     on your SIX follies.  On my first IVF I had 5-6 follies on my left and none on the right - I got 6 eggs in total.  Strange how one ovary doesn't respond in some cycles, but hey, with SIX follies it's looking good for you      When's your next scan?

Swoo -   on the 4 eggs - sending you lots of    fertilisation   

Swinny - Sounds like you need a holiday - come and visit me in Honkers and we can do lots of afternoon teas and other lush like activities  

Gab - Lovely to hear from you  

Beach - I thought you knew too    Great beta levels for 15 days post EC - good luck for Sat.  Hope you managed to get a good sleep last night  

Mira - , your manager sounds like such an annoying t**t - I really don't know how you have the strength not to kill him    Anyway, not long 'til your mat leave - how long are you having off?

Nicks - Shame about your friend not having any frosties - I really hope she gets pg this go   

Hello to the rest of the PR crew....too many to mention but you know who you are   xxxxx

Sickness is still here    Threw up last night about 5 minutes before my dinner was ready - felt right as rain afterwards so tucked into my spag bol (the second night running!).  Am thinking that I'll just have to get used to this sickness as it doesn't seem to be shifting  

Have a lovely day xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Em-managed to sleep better apart from the cough that I have, going to see the pharmacy today and try and get a simple linctus to shift it. Can't believe you're still getting m/s....

Steph, you're in the 1000s now x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've done a bit more blowing too Steph! We'll get you to a nice fat number between us...

Emma - I do reckon it's a girlie in there! Your symptoms are so different than mine - I went right off pasta.

Beach - there are some anti-Bs you can take while pregnant, it may be worth asking your doc.

Cleg - hello!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Forgot to answer Emma! I'm having a year I think, though doing some work from home to bump my money up a bit and keep the wolf from the door.

Are you having a scan at 20 weeks? or earlier?

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Miranda- just noticed your ticker, only 17 days to go!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Beach - I've found that if you see the pharmacist they are so cautious and won't recommend anything they are unsure of.  If cough is bad I would go to the docs.  The most I could take for my cold was olbas oil stuff....grrrr!  Any symptoms Beach??  Sore boobies?  Sickness?

Mira - I reckon it's a girl too - still not going to find out the flavour though.  Some of my friends have told me they could tell at the 20 week scan , i.e. if it's a boy and the scanner is held over the 'bits' long enough you can tell.  Could you tell?  Got a 20 week scan on the 13th May - I may relax a little after that if that goes OK.

Gotta go to DH's work do tonight and he's not even gonna be there - he's in The Philippines.  Can't find a thing to wear - might go in my pj's as they seem to be the most comfortable thing I have.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- had to laugh at the thought of you turning up in pj's, have you got any lace ones that look like evening wear?

Had a couple of queasy sessions last week and boobs are tender but nothing overtly bad. Just waiting now for Sat to make sure all ok with next levels.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

PJs at a work do sound lovely! They'll be in DJs, after all - it's nearly the same!

I can't believe you're not finding out! The suspense nearly killed me! Once they pointed out his willy I could tell, but I've never been good at reading ultrasound screens.

How come you're going to his work do without DH?

Beach - yup, only 14 days of actual work to go! can't wait. Has it sunk in yet? It took soooo long for it to sink in for me - everyone else was leaping about and I couldn't feel very much apart from dread, I seem to remember! 

xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Beach - Queasy is good!  I do hope that you don't get bad m/s - it's horrid - I find the nausea is worse than the vomitting.  I think I'll wear my black linen trousers, which still fit and a black top - I might look like the black widow wearing all that black so will accessorise with some funky orange jewellery - sounds a bit grim but I think it'll look OK....I hope  

Mira - It's not black tie, it's an early evening meet and greet of DH's new boss & his wife - so most people will be in suits.  DH works at the Consulate (aka Embassy) and it's a bit like a big family (i.e. you like some people but are not so keen on others!) so will know a lot of people there but I still hate turning up without DH    They involve the spouses in most of the social stuff so it's not too bad really.  Nice that you're having a year off - will you ever want to go back??

Just watching Sky news and I just can't believe that sicko in Austria - just awful.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, I don't believe I will want to go back! Would you want to return to your old job?  

Your outfit sounds lovely! It's so hard to figure out what to wear as you get bigger, cause there's no point buying something new you'll never fit into again. I've done quite well improvising, but I haven't had to go anywhere really posh, thank the lord.

I was reading about the Austria thing on the Mail's website, and typically the readers were making it something to do with Hitler - Austra producing 'world class' weirdos, to quote! 

My mate has a website, if you like that kind of thing, where she trawls through the comments on Daily Mail stories and finds the most extreme - it's funny, but frightening too! have a look: www.dailyhatemyself.blogspot.com

xx

/links


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Em-I hope that m/s stays away all the 8 months I have left. Can you find much maternity wear out there in HK?

Mir-not at all, think I'll be giving birth when it finally sinks in


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Beach - that sounds about right!  

Emma - enjoy your Fererro Rocher tonight!

I'm off to walk the dogs and then to work - speak later!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

enjoy work Miranda you'll miss it once you stop....err not


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls just wanted to say congrats again to beach an to snic!  
Fab news for you too Laura! 
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Merse- are you workign today?


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Morning girls - hope you are all doing ok today  

Well been up since 4.30 am, couldn't sleep think I was stressing about whether I'd have any embies today  . The clinic called at 8.30 am to say that out of our 4 eggs, 2 have fertilised and made it through the night, so fingers crossed for the next couple of days   .  They have got to make it till Thursday      .

Betty1 - hello and welcome, like all the other girls have said regarding high FSH, 13 is not too high.  My FSH was 23 in August last year and in March 08 after taking DHEA for 4 months (at my clinic's recommendation) it came down to 12.  Don't give up on using your own eggs if that's what you want, it may be as a PR you don't get as many to play with, but we thought it was definitely worth another go, before the ED route.  

Everyone on here is so knowledgeable and will give you really good advice.

Hi Steph - any news yet?    

Hello - to everyone else, hope you all have good days   

Swoo   x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mornign Swee  that's fantastic news, keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning all!
Beachie  lady! Still really happy for you -was thinking about you in my 4am wakefullness (you've got all that to come!) Home made Honey and lemon for your cough?
Ems - they mainly concentrate on all the vital bits like brain, heart, spine etc at the 20 week scan - I didn't see anything til I was shown but even then i don't know if i would have been able to tell what with it being a girl. enjoy your do!  
Mirra - enjoy your walk! Not raining I hope!
Morning Merse!
Swoo   
chat later
Nicks


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there all.

Karen - glad you got your oestradiol sorted out.  I thought you were ok in the pmol/l range!

Betty - don't let them fob you off with the DE speech with an FSH of 13.  That was my sister's very best FSH result and she managed to get pg.  This whole thing is about far more than a set of numbers!  

Am feeling really tired at the moment so sorry for no more personals.

Kate is doing fine - nervous about her scan though.


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Miranda - I am on prednisolone and clexane to try and help prevent miscarriage and I have just booked up an acupuncture appointment. Run out of other ideas so hopefully these will do!

Swoo - Excellent news on the 2 embies.   that both continue to grow nicely. 

Betty - I was given the DE speech after my 2nd failed IVF as only one egg fertilised. On my 3rd cycle I was on the SP which I think made a difference along with good old DHEA. I also swear by wheatgrass tablets and found they also help me 'keep regular' as I have a tendancy towards IBS. I get them in tablet form from USA and they are really cheap.

Beach - I wish I felt more symptoms. The only thing I have is a funny taste in my mouth and found that coffee tastes really bitter. Did another test this morning just to make sure  

Emma - I laughed at the idea of wearing PJs to a work do. 

Steph - Blown you some more bubbles.

 to all the other PR girls

Snic
x


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi everybody

Blimey, you pregnant ladies hit the computer in the small wee hours, don't you. I've just got out of bed!

Swoo, well done on those two embies.   

Betty, welcome.  Like everyone has said 13 isn't that high.  Some clinics don't want to ruin their success rates treating us less fertile women which is pretty [email protected] seeing as they are supposed to be for those with fertlity problems (and they charge a small fortune!).  The Lister seems to be the best bet in London. 

Mirra, hope your walk was lovely and day at work not too hectic.  Not long now!

Emma, hope the MS holds off for your posh dinner.

Laura, hope your having a good sigth seeing day at the Blue Mosque.

Nicki, hope the wee one is holding off teh kick boxing practice.

Sonia, how are you doing?   

Karen, glad you got some good answers on the drugs and protocol and got the E2 sorted.  Makes me wonder what mine was.  Last time I had it done  on day 3 it was just over 200 which I looked up on the internet and nearly fainted, although the dr said it was ok (he was too busy freaking about my FSH of 12.2 and AMH of 6.7) so maybe it was done using the high scale as that's what they use for the AMH.  Confused or wot! 

Jenig, great news on the HCG results.    for the scan.

Juicy, sent yo a PM.

Merse, Steph, Little Jen, Beach, Snic and everyone else  . 

My brain results are in and I'm 9.5 out of 10 on the fruitcake/ bonkers in the nut scale.  Works out the same if you use pg/ml or pmol/l. 
I've convinced myself that my teeny tiny embie has no chance as the fact that we had a failed fert last time and only one out of 4 eggs fertilise this time must mean my eggs are not good. Don't think it's going to be 3rd time luck for me. And it's so much harder knowing that this is our last go as before I always had a plan b ready for a negative result.   Now I also wishing we'd changed clinics to Jinamed or the Lister for our last go as all our 3 IVFs have been with Create.  I don't think the clinical outcome would be any different but it would have been good to try difference clinics just in case.  Sorry for the negative post.  I'm just not feeling very hopeful.  And DH is away so I'm going even madder than usual.

xxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone this thread is sure busy!!  I had gotten used to the Jinemed thread !! Beach and Emma I had awful morning sickness with my first two and the only thing that helped take the edge off so I could eat something decent was lucozade - must be the original one not the sports or other flavoured versions. 

Steph I hope you get your AF - you could possibley be the only one that we will all cheer when it arrives plus TMI I know but Im hoping for a good bleed of this lining when I take a break from the pill so it's not too thick!

Miranda and Nicks enjoy these last few days and weeks as it is never the same again even if you have another - I look back at the period before my first son was born and that time was precious me time and I could give in to the aches and pains and my feet swelling by just resting up!! J

Jenny thanks for that info my oetradial was only 40pg/ml but in the end Dr T wanted me to stay on the short protocol just in case the pill and the lucrin dampened me down too much and the fact that as I respond only too well to clomid he said the cetrotide should help stop me hyperstimulating but I was glad I questioned it as I feel more at ease with my protocol now despite the lower pregnancy rate of 5%. 

There is however one thing that it bothering me which I forgot to ask and don't really want to call back to ask and this is they said as I am on short protocol now I will not need a E2 test on CD2 of my cycle - anyone know why this is? I will just be on the bill control pill if this helps explain it.


Francie good luck for your BFP I know you are not hopeful but it does only take one and we will be sending sticky vibes of a loud nature for your little one to stick - you are bound to be worried as the stakes are high thats only natural but you have done everything you can and the rest is up to the powers at be! 


speak later love Karen xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone hope you are all okay

FRANCIE -    and   for your little embie  

Well I have been feeling very sick today, my back aches, feeling tired - even though slept till 10am today, going hot and cold and when I go cold I am cold, emotions all over the place and I am Constipated   - gone off fruit - just don't fancy eating any of it although I have got loads of fruit. OH what Joys of the 2ww.

Only another week and a day to go till testing. Until then still resting, layng on the bed most of the time and every now and again have a wonder downstairs.

Thinking of you all

Sonia xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Am back and full up on Ferreo Rocher  

Francie - I know it's hard but stay positive - sending you lots of      

Beach - We've got H&M out here who do mat stuff as well as mothercare.  There are some other places I think but I haven't ventured into mat gear land out here...yet.  My Mum arrives on Friday for a week so I'll take her shopping with me - am too scared to do it on my own -sad I know.

Mira - Thanks for the link - I love it!

Merse - How are you doing hun?   

Nicks - Ahh not looking forward to the insomnia.  Any twinges

Swoo - Great news on the embies - sending you lot so    to your embies  

Snic - Like your ticker    15 days 'til your first scan     

LilJen - When's Kate's scan?

Sonia - Feeling sick is good!   for test day  

Hello and goodnight to everyone else   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Sonia,  I am constipated too!    It's the progesterone isn't it.  I had the runs all the way through my stimms!  I think I had one normal day in between! And I've got back ache and tummy pains - I reckon that's the progesterone too.  Good on you for staying in bed. Sending you lots of   .

And thanks to everyone for their support!  

xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

sonia / francie - progesterone of pregnancy has made me constipated for 9 months!   I do so hope you get to experience this!!  
Kazzie - don't worry about blood tests - I never had any done at all for long or short P. I think though if you have DR'ed for LP your E2 will be low, whereas SP you'll be on the pill so no point measuring it.
Had really weird twinges last night - stabbing pains shooting in groin that made me yell out in pain and then it was gone as quick as it came! followed by hysterical laughter cos it was such a wierd intense but transient thing - didn't know what to make of it  deffo not uterus though - think it was little hands that are nestling next to her face having a poke around. Was hoping her long nails would break my waters!
Nicks


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yup you can get very bunged up when preggo - I certainly did which led to other things   but I don't want to spoil the joys of pregnancy for you!!  Now some people don't mind being constipated but I do it really bugs me I can't settle down with it when I need to go but can't therefore I ended up getting some gentle stuff from the doctors to help alleivate the situation!! I can't wait to experience all of it again!! If we all end up getting knocked up we can compare symptoms and ailments quite happily!! Good luck to everyone for your BFP's and thanks for answering my pesky questions,
Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Just popping on to say hello....look at the weather...!!!...just aswell we got the gardens done...busy ..busy putting our for sale board up in two weeks.... ...so doing loads a little jobs before I go back to work tomorrow...Groan......bet your looking forward to maty leave Mir sweetie...

Mmmmm...interesting NicsW pain.... ...maybe a wee practice Braxton Hick...?

Francie -   think it was you I also second what you said about the clinics...they want a good FSH for IVF but we wouldnt be going to them if we had a good FSH unless there were other reasons....they are so pants aint they...!

Swoo -     ...for fertilisation....

Steph - my friend any signs...none here either...looks like its going to be a long one...blown you some more....x

Beach - Hi Mrs....Preggers.....how are you today then sunk in yet....?...take extra special care...does that mean Alex can have XBOX live now...come on he deserves it now doesnt he...?..... 

Hello to our PUPO ladies...        

Merse - Hi sweetie hope you are well.... ...big sloppy ones for the boy....   

Swinny - We are hopefully going to Tweed Heads which is on NSW/Queensland border. We have decided just to go for it why not eh!!..

Can I just ask quick question about protocols...does that mean that going on the Pill and using the microdose protocol wouldnt be good for a Poor Responder just thinking ahead thats all...!!

Laura -      ....come on follies....

Ems - GINGER NUTS.......told you..... 

Karen -  ...Hes a very wise man the Prof isnt he?

Hope everyone is well going back to clearing out now...literally take care my lovelies catch up with you all soon...hello and  ...to anyone Ive missed...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gabs- lovely to hear from you my dear friend, missing you on here, glad you're ok x x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all,

Beach -    Hows my lovely preg mate then?

Nicks - Oh that sounds like the start of things!  

Merse - Hiya hon... how you feeling about thurs?  what time is appointment?

Mirra - Only one saturday to go now?

Francie - Blue Mosque was lovely, shattered now though!

Kazzie - Was it you who asked about veggie food?  If you go I'll send you a map marked with all the nice places!!  Do you eat fish?

Emma - Hows you?

Sonia -  

Steph - Any sign of AF?

I'm ok, just back from day out at mosque and palalce.  Walked there and back, been out about 12 hours.  Feel shattered and back is killing me.  Just having tea and then bed for me.  Busy day tom, bloods at 1, scan and seeing dr at 2.30 and then back to hotel for 4 to get to airport to swap my mate for tim!!  Looking forward to seeing him. 

Love to you all, wonder if Nick Jnr will be here by the morning


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't think its labour LB - I'm just walking round and suddenly twitch and scream like a mad person!   Then it all disappears! Oh to be a fly on the wall!
Good Luck for tomorrow - grow follies grow!    
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well these little twinges are how its starts you know!  I've seen it hapening!! Have some raspberry leaf tea with  a vindaloo and then get Mr Nicks to take you from behind!    That'll get her moving!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't go giving him ideas!    
I'm on the rasp leaf tea (tablet form)  
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooooh! It's getting a bit fruity on here! All this raspberry leaf tea - I say... 

Leave her where she is Nicks! Blimey - a curry and shenanegans and I'd want to come out too!

I've had really loose bowels for me, the last ten weeks or so? Should I get my prog levels checked?

Laura - I'll bet you're shattered! And looking forward to getting Tim over there too.   

Good luck for the scan tomorrow! It'll be all good I reckon - whoo!

Lolly - I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo looking forward to leave - I'm ready to nap all day I think! Am buggered. How's your AF? Is yours behaving?

Emma - You're allowed the whole pyramid off fererros if you're preggers you know! Hoe you took full advantage!

Sonia/Francie - prunes, dearies, it's the only way. Get the lovely plump juicy ones in a purple tub from Aldi. That and my unfailing remedy - butternut squash. And nuts.

Bumpy Beachie - where have you gone? You out celebrating?

Merse - are you about? The best of luck for Thursday if I don't get you beforehand.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry guys- went to bed at 7.30 as feeling c**p, just got up and had a bath and now back to bed again,  Catch up with you all tomorrow x x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Beach - we are so glad you are feeling c**p hunni!   Mirra and I love talking about bowels - you'll be joining us soon! I'm sure your prog level is fine MIrra  
How much does a conservatory cost girls - a big one? Must go and google   
and then I'm off to bed. DH is out doing last minute boy bonding drinking alcohol free Becks (has to drive!) 
My cat has just got into the sink in the util and had a lovely little drink from the tap - ah! he likes to be alternative   (we don't drink from that one fortunately!!)
night 
Nics


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

quick one as feeling rubbish and needing bed -

*Swoo* - so pleased you have had some embies fertilise - hope they are tip-top and exactly the right size on Thursday   

*Nicks* - wow 11 days left on your ticker  - hope she comes very soon and everything goes perfectly   

*Beachy* - glad you are feeling crap  - hope it means your beta is brilliant 

*Mira* - not too long now - what are you planning to do from home work-wise if you do take a year off? Journo stuff still? Sorry you are so tired 

*Laura* - glad you enjoyed the Blue Mosque and the Topkapi Palace  - can'r believe you waled there AND back - that's miles!!! Your embies are going to have such a fit Mum to snuggle into!  Good luck at clinic tomorrow    and enjoy your reunion with Tim 

*Gabs/Lolli* - good luck with getting the house sorted - hope you are well and give my love to your 2 lovely fellas  hope all is well at work tomorrow 

*Kazzie* -  did you get stuck doing the signature? or not tried it yet? so when will you be off to Istanbul - do you know date yet?

*Sonia* & *Francie* sending you loads and loads of   

*Emma* - hope that you enjoyed your DH's works do and that you have a luvverly time with your Mum when she comes over 
*
LittleJen* - good luck to Kate for her scan   

*Merse* -  good luck for your meeting on Thursday hon   

Thanks so much for blowing me bubbles - you are all so lovely 

Still no bleeding here  - have PMT x 20 so am sure its on its way but have felt like that for days now.  The bloody irony of this being the first period I have WANTED to come for years is making me 

Who knows what is going on with my body?! 

That wasn't such a quick one after all, was it? Sorry I don't know when to  it! - love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Going to try and get a doctors appt as haven't stopped coughing all night and throat is terrible.  Miserable and grey here today.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Morning Beach - Sorry to hear you're still suffering from your cough.  I seem to be waking myself up with a cough at night, although it's just one of those annoying tickly ones.

Laura -   for your busy day today.  I hope those follies are looking juicy and all growing in sync   

Merse - So your FU is tomorrow?    Do you have a list of questions prepared?  I always find that helps as my mind normally goes blank the moment I go into the doctors!  

Steph - Now where is AF?  She needs a good sorting out   - messing you around like this    I hope she makes an appearance today and puts an end to your PMT  

Mira - I'm having loose stools too although my acupuncturist told me it was probably due to the fact I'm suffering from m/s and so my upset tummy is affecting my bowels!  Before I was pg I suffered big time with constipation and fully expected to get it even worse but I've been pleasantly surprised.  I hope it doesn't mean my prog is low though.

Sonia/Francie - I swear by dried apricots when I'm bunged up - I pop about 4 or 5 and then, hey presto, a few hours later there's movement down below  

Nicks - My sister's cat only drinks from the sink, oh and the toilet!  It won't touch its water bowl    

Hello to the rest of the crew xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,

Nicks - My cats both drink from the tap.. Itsnearly impossible to brush my teeth in the morning all fighting for the sink!!

Beach - Oh feeling rubbish..fab sign!

Sonia -  

How is everyone else?

Tim is here... he just napping and then we going for a swim and out for dinner.

Well I went to clinic and my follies are all loking fine, got 3 at 15mm now others not far behind, EC prob Monday.  I have another scan on Friday... BUT my e2 is only 247??!!  Shouldn't it be in the thousands?? Also my lining is only 5.8mm, he askedif I had any probs in the past and I said no, so he is going to leave it til friday and then decided if I should have something to help it. Now I'm completely in a panic that my follies are empty?  I asked romina and she seemed to think it was ok but I'm sure it should be about 1,000 per egg? My e2 was about that on day 3!!  That and the lining and I'm having a panic!    Is there a fertility consultant in the house!?  I'm worrying.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura    don't panic, I'm not an expert so can;t help but wishing you lots of luck


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks beach, just think thin lining, low e2, follies grew very fast... getting worried.  Silly nothing i can do.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura    I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry as stress won't help, go and enjoy your meal with Tim and have some quality time together x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - all I would say is don't let them rush - the longer you wait you might have time for a few stragglers to catch up and get that lining up. Didn't mIrra have oestrogen? Are you on that? Don't stress about it though - I'm sure they'll change things on Friday if its not right. At least they monitor you v closely there.   
Beach - sorry you are still unwell   Hope the GP can sort you out. I think IVF stress can just knock your immune system - I had 2 bad viruses over the summer just before and after my last IVF. Tough that you can't take much though - if worse comes to worse Paracet and Amoxil are OK if your doc advises   
My mum's up for a few days so might not be on much later. MW appt in the morning.  
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Nicks- I'm having a paracetamol with my honey and lemon before bed.  Good luck for appt tomorrow x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Laura sorry you are having this worry I hope that you get reassuring news on Friday to put your mind at rest!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Your story is mirroring mine, Laura! So evidently no need to worry. It's the letrazole that makes your lining a bit thinner.
Mine thickened up no trouble with the oestrogen tabs.
Mine was about the same at this stage, I seem to remember.

Sorry, no personals - just done a ten-hour day plus the commute and can't look at a screen.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- have a relaxing bath and get your feet up x x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Laura I have a sneaky feeling they measure e levels on a different scale over there. When I was in england dr ertan nearly had a fit that mine were through the roof, but when he phoned dr t in jinemed he said they convert it to a different scale which is lower? Now I can't be certain about this, but am sure we had some sort of issue!!! Hope this helps and sorry - I am no medical expert!!! 

Hello to everyone else - steph gabs merse swinny 

Congrats to all those bfps beach snic jennig 

Good luck to all the 2ww waiters!

And goodl luck mirr and nicks - not long now! 

Had my booking in appointment today - midwife was so rude I couldn't believe it - she seemed seriously anti IVF/ private health care and when I said I'd been abroad and why - she said well she hoped she would be good enough for us!!!! Then she said where was DH and had he lost interest already?!! She said it sounded like we had rushed into things and all sorts of other things!!! apparently nice midwife has left and this one is the senior one who is covering!!! Maybe she was overworked but goodness!! I had this rosy impression that midwives would be all smiley and encouraging!! 

Work stress ended up in big meetings this week and finally had to tell them what's been going on with me over the past year - they were surprisingly sympathetic and I'm feling less stressed by the whole thing now! Don't know how long that will last!

Better go - apprentice is on soon...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a GP who is anti-IVF Bugle - my goodness, it's depressing. Never let yourself see that ogre again - always request someone else and tell the person you book up with why - they'll protect you from that kind of rubbish. Honestly, it's one battle after another isn't it?

Was just watching the McCann thing - you forget what hell they've gone through till you see that.

I'm so tired I don't know where to put myself. Going to have a word with the big chief tomorrow and say it's not on to treat me as normal and expect (unpaid) overtime right now - can't even cope with normal time really.

Please God, let someone blow up my work?  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

<jsut dropping in to say conversion factor for E2 is 3.67 adn to wish everyone luck xx>


----------



## Betty1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow - this is a busy thread!  I don't know how you all keep up with each other and you will have to excuse me if I miss anybody out.

Thanks for your replies and support/advice - I feel much better just talking to others who are going/ have been through a similar thing.    We have decided to just  try (!) to forget everything for a couple of weeks and try to de-stress with lots of pampering. I am going to start acupuncture too.

Swoo - good luck for tomorrow's ET    

Little Jenny - thanks for the words of encouragement!  Did your sister fall pregnant naturally or with IVF?  

Snic - Congrat's again and I will have a look for those DHEA tablets.  I presume that you ordered them fover the internet from America and that they are not widely available from UK ?  Is there a reason for that or are America just a bit ahead of the game.  There are so many things that medicine can treat these days and when the doc said my FSH levels were high, I just expected her to say that it could be treated - but she said not!?

Miranda - love the bump pic!  What are AMH levels? (yes, I know - I'm clueless!)

thanks again girls 
Betty1


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

can't stop - just wanted to reassure Laura - don't know if you have seen TattyT's message to you on Jinemed thread - Jinemed use pg/ml not pmol/l - which is a lower scale - so you need to multiply your result by 3.67, which will make it 906.9. It will continue to increase by EC, so try not to worry hon  - you're still on track.    At least they are monitoring you closely and can tweak things if they need to - I never once had a blood test during stimms at my UK clinic. They may put you on the oestrogen patches on Friday to thicken up your lining before EC, as Miranda says - I think Ophelia had these too. I know you are veggie - are you managing to get plenty of protein? as it will help with lining etc 

Still no bleeding here! 

Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks for your replies.  900 for e2 still seems really low.  Worry worry!! Off to bed now.  Sleepy tired.

Steph - I'll try up the protein.. hard as not much veggie food, am having lots of cheese and eggs.  Will try harder!  

XXX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Milk is good too, if you drink it - they do yummy milkshakes and ice-cream in the MADO cafe in the foyer of the Gonen. 

Sweet dreams hon


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Laura - Try not to worry - it's supposed to be 800-1000 per egg when they're cooked and you're aren't cooked yet.  On my first IVF it took ages for my E3 to rise but I got there in the end.  Keep eating that protein and womb juice and you should be fine.

Bugle -   at your stroppy midwife.  I bet she didn't have any problems conceiving - I'm sure if had she'd be a lot more sensitive.  Glad work were sympathetic.  Hope you and beanie are doing fine  

Merse - Good Luck for today   

Nicks - Enjoy your Mum.

Mira - I feel exhausted just reading your threads - not long 'til Mat leave  

Steph - Any sign of AF

Beachy - Hope you're feeling better   

Betty, Kazzie -  

Swoo - Good luck for ET   

Hello to everyone else  

Think I am starting to feel the baby move - it's like a popping feeling...very strange...feels a bit like wind bubbling away but without the farts


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

COuldn't sleep cos of this damn cough so up early yet again....

Emma- bet it' an amazing feeling x


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Oh Beach - you must be shattered.  I can imagine you must have all this adrenaline pumping around your body due to your BFP as well as your irritating cough waking you up and all you want to do is sleep    Think you need to rest on the sofa today whilst watching cr*p TV - and hopefully you'll have a little snooze too.  Re feeling the baby - it's a little weird and also a bit tickly but a lovely feeling - I hope I'm not mistaking it for wind  

xxx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Morning all   

Sorry for no personals today, just of to acupuncture, but wanted to just quickly post and say that just heard from clinic and we have 2 grade 2 embies for ET at 2.30 pm today.  One is 8 cell and 1 is 5 cell, so couldn't have asked for more.

Love and luck to everyone with        for you all wherever you are with your treatment.  

Hopefully catch up with you all tomorrow.

Swoo x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Swoo- good luck for ET, you'll soon be PUPO x x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Swoo - Great news. XXX

Merse - Good luck for appointment today!   

Beach - Hows you today?

Mirra - Is this weekend a no work one? Hope so.  Lots of sleep for you.

Emma - Wow!  How fantastic. X

Steph - I had a glass of milk at brekkie today!

Gonna email the hospital now and tell them I'm worried about my e2.  not sure what they can do but I should tell them.


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Swoo, great news! So soon you'll be joining Sonia and I on the 2ww. Welcome to  being . 

Beach, sorry you're feeling so rubbish.  Like Emma says, daytime tv and sofa.

Laura, hope you're feeling a bit reassured on your lining and E2. Like Steph, I didn't have my E2 tested at all during my first 2 cycles.  Try not to worry.  Easier said than done, I know. But you've got a good crop of follies there.  Hope you're having a good day sight seeing with Tim.

Sonia, how are you feeling at the moment?

Mirra, hope you managed to get a good night's sleep and are feeling better today. 

Steph, hope you're AF turns up today.

Betty, enjoy the destressing and pampering.

Bugle, sorry to hear about your horrible midwife. Sounds like she is in the wrong job!  

Hello to everyone I've missed.

I've been frantically checking for signs of implantation bleeding but there haven't been any. Still don't think I had any with my natural pregnancies so maybe it doesn't mean anything (mind you, don't think I was looking at my pants quick so much then  ). Also having sharp, pre-AF type pains on one side and trying not to read anything into it. My AF arrived before test day before so the next few days will be tense!  I'm finding it so difficult to concentrate on work and I'm so behind! 


xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Francie-    good luck for the next few days    

Laura- will they respond fairly quickly?  Did you have a nice meal last night?


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

FRANCIE - Thinking of you    

SWOO - Great news, your nearly PUPO


Hope you are all well. I didn't have a good nights sleep last night, kept tossing and turning and when I can't sleep I just start thinking, thinking will it work, what happens if it doesnt work, then start thinking about work and that is stressing me and then I just burst into tears. I am off work anyway but when my mind is not busy like on the laptop or reading etc and I have those quiet moments thats when I start thinking and start stressing.    



Sonia xx


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Swoo -   for ET

Francie & Sonia -   sending you lots of   

xx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Emma.

Sonia, I know how you feel. I find it so hard to be positive.  I've been waking up really early panicing about it not working. And I don't think it has as all morning I've had my usual pre AF sharp back pain which has been getting steadily worse. We've already decided this is our last go and our chances of a natural pregnancy our very minimal so if it doesn't work that's it for us.  It will be so difficult to accept that we won't be able to have children after losing 3 pregnancies.  I'm finding it difficult to keep my mind on anything. 

I'm such a saddo I even want to test now as I know it will be positive (even though I know it won't be real) as I think this will be my last chance ever to see a positive result.  My last positive test was so awful.  I was in the loo at Heathrow, having just got off a long flight from Africa where we were working.  I was 7 weeks pregnant and bleeding so I'd been testing every day. We had to go straight from the airport to hospital where I was admitted for emergency surgery to remove the pregnancy.  I so don't want that to be my last positive test ever. 

Sorry to be so pathetic. Finding hard to keep it together today.  Very scared and tearful.  

xxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

FRANCIE - I do so hope you have a happy ending and all your dreams come true. I think it is very difficult to come to the decision of being a last cycle, all I have ever wanted is to be a mum and losing my baby bethany hurts a great deal. For me and DH we are going to carry on, if this one doesn't work - WHICH IT WILL     We are thinking of changing clinics and go to IVI in Alicante in Spain in the autumn, there statistics are better than the UK, I don't know what they do differently. BUT if that one doesn't work then I know it will be donor eggs for me, which hurts me a great deal as Bethany when she was born had my big eyes. RIP Bethany      I too have been getting the AF Pains but so has everyone else and they have gone on to get there BFP, its so hard isn't it to determine what is happening inside your body right now. My last IVF in September last year I started bleeding a few seconds before I took the test, the test was just to confirm the BFN and I had to go on a course all day, smiling away and putting a brave face on, it didn't really hit me until a few days later when some friends of ours were giving birth and our boss became a grandmother and naturally wants to show of her baby photos, then I went a bit doo lally.
But this time round we will hopefully get our long awaited BFP.

I will keep thinking of you and   for you Francie. 

Hope everyone else is okay

Sonia xx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Sonia, thanks so much for your thoughts. I can't imagine what you and your DH have been through losing Bethany. You are so brave and strong to have got through that and carried on having treatment. I think it's excellent to have a plab B like Alicanti but I really hope you don't need it! Let's just hope the pains mean nothing and we both get to be mums this time round.  I hope you manage to get a good night's sleep tonight.     for us both!

xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

quick one as need to get to bed!  still AWOL and still feeling rubbish  Am now hoping it won't come till the weekend as I supposed to have the scan on day 2, which will have to be Monday now.

*Swoo* - fantastic news  - so pleased for you PUPO lady! - Wishing you lots and lots of luck and sticky vibes for those two embies - I hope the  doesn't drive you too doolally! 

*
Sonia* and *Francie *- sending you both  and big    - hang in there 

*Laura *- good luck at clinic tomorrow hon 

*Beachy* - sorry about your cough - hope it feels better soon hon 

*Bugle* - forgot to say before - so sorry you got a beeyatch of a midwife - how sad that someone in such an important job is so ignorant of people's feelings and how much pain they have been through 

*Emma* - how lovely to imagine the baby moving and saying hello  will you be finding out what flavour or would you prefer a surprise?

*Gab/Lolli* - hope getting back to work hasn't been too bad!

Love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Girls
Just wanted to wish Laura luck for today and Beach for tom!  
Good luck for PUPO girls 
Steph hope AF holds off till after wk end!
Had follow up last night still no go on more IVF, not that he said I couldn't do it but that I basically have no chance!  He was asking about donor eggs and adoption but we said no to those at the mo! So we have decided on a couple of opps to see if he can help with the endo as its painfull quite a lot of the time now! So have finished with the clinic and now back on the good old NHS!!!! Really glad to have left as it makes me feel sick everytime I go back it just holds so many bad memories! 
Anyway love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - Wish I could mahic things all better for you.    Glad you out of that clinic. XXXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mornign Merse and Laura

Laura- how's it going?

Merse


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Morning everyone  

Thanks for all your well wishes yesterday, I can't do the Zita West stay complete bed rest for 3 days, so here I am on the PC again.

Steph - hope AF holds off until the weekend, so all will be well for your scan  

Merse - sending you   

Francie/Sonia - hope you both have better days today, sending you    and    - hang on in there 

Laura and Beach - good luck for today and tomorrow  

Betty1 - enjoy your pampering 

and hello and good luck to everyone else who I have missed, sorry  

Embryo transfer went really well yesterday, it was the quickest experience I have ever had in my life!  In there at 2.30 pm and out and back in the car by 3.10 pm.  They said afterwards, get dressed and off you go.  I was so shocked  .  On both my previous I had to lie down for 30 minutes with my legs elevated, but I suppose every clinic has different protocols.

By the time we had got the clinic one of the embies had split again to 12 cells and was a grade 1, but the other one had stayed at 5 cells with quite a lot of fragmentation, so they were not sure whether it was about to divide again, or whether it would continue at all. But still they put them both back in.  So I am now officially PUPO and on the    .  Test date is 15th May.

Hope to catch up with you all later.

Swoo x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Swoo- congratulations on being PUPO- 12 cells, that's fantastic x x


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Beachgirl - thanks - hope your feeling a bit better today and your nasty cough has gone.


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Merse, I'm so sorry.  Life so cruel and unfair. I wish there was something to say to make it better.  But I know there isn't so I will just say I'm thinking of you and sending lots of  .  And we are here for you if you need some cyber support. I hope you get the chance to have a relaxing weekend with lots of special treats and time with your DH.  

Swoo, congrats and well done!   

Sonia, hope you got a good night's sleep and are feeling better today.   

Laura, hope the scan goes well and you get some re-assurance about your E2.

Steph, hope that naughty AF stays away till Monday for you. 

Beach, hope you're feeling a bit better today.

Hello to everyone else.

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It's gettting better slowly, sorru if TMI but I've now got flem which is a sign of improvement.


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well

BEACH - Get well soon

FRANCIE - I was tossing and turning last night AGAIN, couldn't sleep as too hot so decided to go into the other room (so DH can get a good nights sleep as he didn't the night before because of me) and sleep on the bed there where I opened the window. So by the time I woke up I had about 6 hours sleep. DH wondered where I was when he woke up. Then I have been mainly reading and falling asleep not because the book is boring, its the words they hypnotise me.

SWOO - Welcome to the PUPO club.

MERSE -    

Hope everyone is well too.

Sonia xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Merse - very relieved you are rid of that clinic; doesn't sound like a nice place at all.  Maybe if you can tackle the endo then it will help things.  Please stay strong - your every post makes me smile because your dog is so sweet!    

LauraB - good luck! I know it's virtually impossible but try not to analyse each and every result.  Kate's womb lining was on the thin side (6mm) when her 2 went in and she managed a BFP.    

Sonia/Swoo/Francie -     for our PUPO ladies.  Francie - I am really sorry you are feeling low. Try and stay focussed and positive.  I know I sound like a broken record but Kate had definite AF pains in the few days before her BFP so you just can't tell.

Beach - feel better; colds are horried!

Emma - must be exciting to feel the baby kick!

Betty - Kate's pregnancy was by IVF; remember, they cannot always tell how you'll respond or what the quality will be.  Kate did unexpectedly well.  She got 5 eggs, which isn't a vast haul but they all fertilised and she has two frosties.  Your hormone levels are not everything - someone will poor FSH can respond unexpectedly well and someone with good FSH can respond unexpectedly poorly.  There is so much they don't know so don't give up.  

Nicks - can't believe how close it is now!!!

Miranda - are you still working??

Gabs -  

Karen -  

Steph - hope SF stays away    

Bugle - I would complain if you had a nightmare midwife. It is totally unacceptable!  

Well, I have now had my infectious disease screening for egg freezing.  Most are back so I now know I do not have a load of things i never even knew existed and that dp seems to have been faithful since we were last tested for a bevy of foul things when we started seeing each other.  The only thing the nurse said was that ideally I should be CMV positive and I am CMV negative.  It doesn't really matter too much but apparently I should hang out with a crowd of grubby 5 years olds to try and catch CMV since it's not good to catch it for the first time when you are pregnant.  Since I'm not planning a pregnancy right now it seems irrelevant but I do love the way they make you worried about something you had never even heard of!!!  Oh well! 

Kate has been promoted at work!!  Good news but I do hope she'll get to do a Natasha Kaplinsky.   

love to everyone i've missed!


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

LITTLE JENNY - What is CMV ??

Sonia xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

According to Dr. Google it's a very common virus which about 50% of the population have, usually acquired in childhood/adolescence.  Usually it causes no problems apart from the odd cold or flu like symptoms.  The only issue is that if you acquire it during pregnancy and pass it to the child there is a slight risk of mental retardation or similar problems.  Hence, in an ideal world, you'd have already picked it up prior to pregnancy.  That said, the likelihood of any problems sounds remote and the nurse did tell me she didn't see the point in testing for it and didn't know why it was on the standard "infectious disases" screen.  

I really don't want any of our PUPO/pregnant ladies to freak out about this.  Please note there is a reason we haven't heard of it!!!  Hopefully, Dr. Nicks will be along soon and reassure.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all,

Well good news they are all still there! Now at [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and little one at 14mm.  Lining is now 6.8 but they have given me some tablets to help.  My e2 i now 400on there scale which is about 1,500 on ours so bit better.  They do not seem to be worried but back again tomorrow for another scan and bloods.  Feeling much better as convinced myself that my follies had popped yest as kept getting sharp pains.   

Swoo - Oh 12 cells... thats looking good!!

Francie & Sonia -  

Little Jen - Glad you aint got owt nasty! Thanks for the info on CMV I'd seen it on egg donor websites but never actually knew what it menat!

Beach- Hows my favourite phlem monster??

Merse -    Hows you hon?

Nicks and Mirra  - Hows you girls and your bumps?  Hows all the aches and pains??

Well we went on the sea buses today (Tim was map reading and put us on one going somewhere we have no idea where we where!) but we had a nice tme and just back now.  Off for a swim and then dinner later.

XXXX


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Laura, that's great!  What a crop.  I'm sure you've got some winners in there.   


xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- so glad that it's all going well, keeping everythign crossed for tomorrow      . I'm ok thanks, jsut bought DH a new telly that he's been after for ages.  PArents are on way for pizza and DH should be home shortly too.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura - sounds like you've got a great crop!!!  Really   it all goes well.  

With CMV and egg donors, just to be double sure I think they like to match a CMV negative recipient with a CMV negative donor. 

Beachy - feel better. 

Francie - hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

WHOO! Laura - way to go! It all sounds like it's going great out there.

Merse - I'm so sorry the FU was so crappy. Hope the NHS can come up with the goodies.  

LilJen - I had CMV checked when i wanted to be an egg sharer - before I realised I had none to share! And I'm CMV negative. This was a good thing at the time as I could have shared with both positive and negative. My clinic at the time said 80& of the population have had it.
Yes, still working! Thankfully not for much longer - two more weeks. AND they actually have advertised a part-time post to cover me! Today - two weeks before I go off...

Francie - feeling the 2WW madness yet? Argh!  

Nicks - have you burst? Why have we not heard from you? I shall text to see if you've burst...

Sonia - I had night sweats in the 2WW. It was a good sign for me!

Beach - glad the cough is breaking up.

Swoo - congrats on the good ET!

Steph - hope AF has obeyed the clinic's opening hours and you can get on with getting on.

Emma, Gab, Rooz, Nix, JenandPaul, Bugle and everyone - hello!

I've been having really bad diarhhea (sp?) for DAYS now. Ugh. Feel drained. Gave the surgery a lovely sample today (yummy), but the results won't be back till next week so I've got to stick to the eggs and rice diet I reckon. Hopefully it'll clear up soon. It could be hormonal, viral or bacterial, and will affect Bob of it's bacterial, but I'll not know for a wee while. Sigh.
Reckon Bob's playing balloon dogs with my colon.

Anyone else about?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm here Mirra!  Although had somewomb juic and have to be up at silly-oclock in the mornng (for a holiday) as have to be at clinic for 1030 in the morning!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wghoops! Just texted you, and it's got to be 1am over there.... sorry birdie. x


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Merse -   Sorry your FU wasn't much cop.  I hope the NHS can sort out your endo and you get a natural miracle.  Have you decided to try another clinic for a second opinion?  Thinking of you  

Laura aka Follie Queen - It's looking good hun....and your E2 is rising nicely

Mira - Oh my - having to give a sample to your surgery can't have been nice    Hope the results come back soon and it's not bacterial.  I've have very loose motions for the past three days (more loose than normal) and now you've got me worried that it could be bacterial.  It's not diarrhea though, just a bit loose.  Like the new bump pic    

Swoo - 12 cell - wow    It's looking good hun      for scan and bloods today   

Sonia & Francie -       xxxxx

Beachy -   for your bloods today    

Steph - Any sign of AF    

Hello to everyone else.  

My Mum arrived last night for a week which is fab.  Off sightseeing today.

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning everyone

Off to clinic soon for bloods, did a pg test during the night just to ensure that I still am.  Back later x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Beach good luck for your figures for the bloods though it sounds as if everything going smoothly, Laura waiting for you to check in today with your news I posted on Jinemed thread yesterday but like to say again that your follies sound good and hope that everything is good and dandy for EC on Monday as planned. Good luck to everyone in the 2WW and starting tx and rest up those of you with bumps!! ( especially those who won't have bumps much longer!!)

I think most of you are aware that I am going to Turkey - Wondered if anyone could give me some reassurance - the bank holidays seem to be messing me up for my stimming scans/bloods at London - they only do Mon  - Fri I am expecting my day 2 to be either Mon19th/Tues20th May so one of those will be my first scan then the next one is likely to be I would imagine Thursday/Friday later that week so that also is ok however I thought after the second scan they monitor you more closely ( ie every couple or max 3 days ) but the following week has the bank holiday mon so if my last scan before was the thursday it would be 5 days or Friday 4 days until the next time I can be scanned and have bloods done which would be Tuesday the 27th May and I feel slightly concerned about leaving it that long without any scans or bloods.  So I just wondered in general is it ok for it to be left this long for the 3rd bloods and scans and also the very few of you who went to London and then Jinemed how many days did you wait from the 2nd to the third scan/bloods? Thanks an answer to this would be appreciated as this is is really worrying me. Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Morning all  

Beachgirl - good luck with your bloods today at the clinic      

Emmachoc - enjoy your week with your mum hope you do lots of nice things   

Sonia and Francie - how are you both feeling today sending you lots of     

Mira - hope you are feeling better today too  

Laurab - Go Follies Go    good luck at the clinic today

Steph - hope AF is still keeping at bay  

Merse -   hope you enjoy your BH weekend and get to do some nice things

and hello to anyone else I've missed, sorry only read back a couple of pages.

Well day 2 of the   - I know this time it's going to drag.  Thank goodness I've got my FF to speak to to keep me going.

Hope you all have a good day.

Swoo x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Miranda I forgot to say are you due soon? ( I think you might be ) if you are it could well be your body clearing out everything for the iminent arrival - which is quite common in the week/days before the birth. It certainly happened to me!! By the way what is this womb juice that keeps getting mentioned? 

Hope that helps take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Karen - I was scanned every two days over in Turkey. Don't know how it works if you're doing half over here.

I'm not due for another eight weeks! At least I hope I'm not...

Womb juice is red wine dear! It's meant to help your womb lining - that's our theory and we're sticking to it!

Swoo - yup - long wait. The longest! But you'll get there - it's the second week that sends you mad!

Beach - when does the result come back from your bloods?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for good wishes

Mir- should get them this afternoon.....another day of waiting.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls!

Guess what!!! I have 8 follies!!! All above 16mm... god knows how they missed two big fat ones but the guy who  scanned me today was very though and there are definately 8.  I have (I think) [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected]  Back to hosp at 11pm for trigger... do they do it different over here? Does it hurt!?  You think the littler ones will get to 18mm by monday considering I'm not having any more FSH?  Do ones under 18 ever have an egg??  (this ismy worry for today!)  

EC booked for 10am Monday!!!

Also Romina told tim to have a 'hand shandy' tonight... surely that is too late?  We played hide the sausage yesterday evening so I think we should just leave it?  As that is 2.5 days before EC.  If he does it tonight it will be only 36 hours before? What do you ladies think?

Beach - Good luck today!

Mirra - I was soundo by the time you texted!  The phone never wakes me... so hows your bum today?

Nicks - Where are you?  In the labour ward maybe  

Steph - She arrived yet?  Mine took ages after my cancelled cycle.  

To excited for anymore persoanls!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- that's a fantastic response, bet you're over the moon with those.  I'd pass on the diy tonight as it might be a bit near for me.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm am chuffed... but there is ALWAYS something to worry about!    Yeah I think we will leave the sperm as it is.

What time you get your results?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We can ring after two pm and I'm absolutely bricking it again...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Beachie - good luck for bloods! I'm sure they will be hunky dory  
Mirra - bob better not be making an appearance yet   so do we need to discuss things that bung you up now - thats a new one! Find it hard at this stage to wee in those bl**dy pots let alone anything else!  
Em - have a lovely week mother-daughter bonding. 
My mum stayed a couple of nights, then one of her friends who is walking Lands End /JO'G so its been busy and I've not slept well. all on my own today though and got up at 11!  
Swoo -  - you will get madder by the day!  
KAzzie - can't help with scans at that stage - 4 days does seem too long though but is prob fine at that stage. Whenever I worked out possible dates it was the kiss of death and my body always did its own thing! first scan in alot of clinics here isn't til day 6 or 8 of stimming so as long as you get to that you should be OK
Lb - hope to hear some good egg news later   Hate getting up early on holiday  
Sonia and Francie - how's it going?  
LJ - glad all your tests were OK, you can't do much about CMV anyway - its very rare to get in pregnancy.
bugle - I've had a lovely miidwife - they are worth their weight in gold. hope yours retires or something.........  
Merse   
Well better go and get dressed now....Back later
love Nicks


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - woo!!!     go girl!
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hooray, Laura! What did I tell ya? Your cycle seems to be going exactly as mine did. No idea about the sperm as DH's was surgically retrieved. We had quite a lot of ahem, loving over there! Don't know what diff that would make with PESA...
No, the trigger is just a jab as per usual - chill!
Follies can grow 1-2mm a day, so those smaller ones can easily be ready - I had a 14mm one at this stage, but i don't know which yielded the eggs.

Nicks - yep, it's awkward to deal with at this stage! I've missed two antenatals now - couldn't go with a runny bum...

Beach - the worry never stops! But I'm sure it'll be FINE. It does take ages to relax about any of it though. You know there's an HCG calculator on the net? That saved my sanity somewhat.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I've been looking but can't see one.


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Laura, that's fab!  8 follies!!!  You're ovaries are lurving Turkey.  I would echo Beach and have Tim leave off the hanky panky.  36 hours definitely seems a bit short.

Sonia, how are you feeling today?    

Mirra, hope you're feeling better and that it's nothing nasty. Love your new piccie.

Beach, good luck with those results.   .

Emma, have a lovely weekend. 

Juicy, if you're looking in hope you're having a good weekend.

Swoo,   .

Nicki, any signs of movement?

Hi to everyone I've missed.

I'm knackered. I couldn't sleep a week all night. Every time I put the book down and turned the light off my anxious mind dragged my exhausted body back into being wide awake. I've got horrible sharp pains in my right side and back and tummy cramps.  And suddenly I'm no longer constipated so I pretty sure I'm not even going to get to test day . 

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

When you testing Francie?

Mirra - If its just a normal injection how come I have to drag my **** to the clinic?? Romna said its in the bum!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just a quick one from me as not up talking tonight. Got results from clinic and they were only 314 so not doubled every 48 hrs since our Monday result of 160. They've warned us that we could have a bleed this week and although there is a chance it could still be a viable pg it's less likely to be.  They said to go back next Sat for repeat bloods but we've asked if we can go Wed as waiting until SAt would be torture.  So it's a case of spending the next four days in limbo land awaiting to see if I bleed and then take it from there


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aw beachgirl   im sorry you have to go through this   havent got any words of wisdom but know you are in my thoughts hunny, both of you as you go through this hard, awful time of not knowing what is going on 

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Beach - I am so very sorry.  Please please don't give up hope. There is still a chance.  I can't say anything adequate so I'll just send you a huge  

LauraB - good news for you; I am thrilled!   for a lovely egg in each follie!

Kate has her first scan on Monday.  She is nervous.


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Beachgirl - thinking of you at this uncertain time    

Swoo x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Beach, how dreadful. Did they do one on Wednesday, or just Monday and today?

I'm praying fervently it's just a slow grower - it has been known.  


Laura - no, the trigger's in the tummy? I had to go to the clinic for it too - it's just the way they do things.

Francie - stay positive, though I know how hard that can be.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Aww Beachy - so sorry that you are having to go through this  - sending you huge  and  that Wednesday will bring much better news   

Lots of love to you and your DH

Back later x

Steph xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Beach - sorry   I'm with Mirra and hoping its just a slow take off    Take care 
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've just had the one on Monday which was 160 and then today which wsa 5 days later and at 314.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Maybe - just maybe - they've got it wrong. Or it's a slow grower. I so hope that's the case. 314 says it's doubling every five days according to the online calculator. It's not out of the realms of possibility.

Here's the calculator anyway: http://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/hcgcalculator.shtml

With any luck they've read the result wrong or something - I've heard of that happening, too.

Get a glass of womb juice down your neck. I know how dreadful you must feel. But it ain't necessarily so.

  

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - I'm so so sorry you have this worry. I'll be sending all my vibes over in your direction hoping for it to all turn out fine for you.  As Mirra says a wee drop of womb juice and a cuddle with Dh is in order.   

Mirra - I have always had preg like a normal injection but Romina put it as intra Muscle and it did say on the box can be either way... so I'm sitting here with my sore bum!  Actaully it was fine the nurse was lovely and very gentle.


XX


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Haven't caught up with the thread but want to say congrats to those who got BFP's recently.

Beach- Sorry to hear about your beta, however I've read on here about many women having had slow starting betas and went on to have successful pregnancies. Maybe do a search on FF.   for a growing beta on your next blood test. 

Laura- I've posted on the other thread. Has your friend flown home now your DH is there?
On my first TX over there I had my trigger in the bum with that long,thick needle but on my last 2 goes I got it in my tummy with the tiny needle. I was offered to take it to the hotel to inject myself last time but chose to go to hosp for the trigger instead.
I'm sure you can ask for the tummy trigger. 

Miranda- How's you and Bob the bump?

I've been back on the DHEA for 2 1/2 weeks  and have been/will be trying naturally until next TX. I read on the DHEA today that it should not be taken when pregnant so my question is, If I keep taking DHEA and fall pregnant naturally will it harm the baby? (Considering you wouldn't be testing until your AF is late which would mean you've been on the DHEA for 2 weeks since the conception.)

Anyone who got pregnant naturally whilst taking DHEA? Nicks I know you were taking it for a while, did you take it until you found out you were pregnant? I don't want to stop taking it for 2 weeks after ovulation every month as I want to maximise the full benefit of it for my next TX.

Hi to the rest of yous. Too many names to mention you all.  
Love/Ophelia


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry Laura, didn't realize trigger was tonight. Like I said, haven't read the thread in a while. 
Good luck for EC.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ophelia - Too late... I've been bum stabbed!   Nicks and Jenny both got preg naturally after taking DHEA.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello stranger!

Lovely to hear from you Mrs O!

As Laura says, both Nicks and Jen were on DHEA when they fell naturally, so I'm sure it can't be too bad. And lots of people take it up to EC, so that amounts to the same sort of time scale.

How's the butt, L? Bah - sooo painful, but you'd better get used to it, as you'll be on bum jabs for 12 weeks! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

I've been taking DHEA up until EC before but was thinking that when you test it will be at least 2 weeks after ovulation on a natural pregnancy so was just wondering if in that time it would harm the embie? Would be good to know if it's ok to take until testing as otherwise I would have to stop between ovulation until following AF every month in case of a natural miracle and if I wasn't to be that lucky and have to go for TX I wouldn't have taken DHEA for long enough if I keep stopping it every 2 weeks.
I'm assuming Jenny and Nicks were taking it until the tested but wanted to make sure. 

I'm waiting to hear back from Dr T after I asked if I could come out in the summer for another TX and suggesting I'll be on a low dose this time but maybe stimm for longer. Romina told me she would send me his reply by Monday. I soo hope they are willing to take me on again and with a low dose protocol.

Laura- What date are you flying home?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mrs O - welcome back! In one of the original studies the women who conceived took it 'until a normal rise in pregancy hormones was observed' so you should be OK. Saying that I haven't read any outcomes for patients in this trial but I'm sure you would be OK to carry on. I had actually stopped it cos my testosterone was on the high side (whether this did the trick?   ) I would make sure that you stop ASAP if you are though ie test early if any inkling rather than wait and wonder!  
LB - my friend had her HCG in the botty too! Sleep well. Day off tomorrow!  
Off to bed now
Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, 39 weeks, Nicks! Wow.

She'll be fully cooked by the time she arrives, won't she?

I'd take it, Mrs O, as you wouldn't be on a huge dose. Perhaps Jen will tell us if she took it right till her positive - I think she did?

xx


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Just a quick one as I'm off out..

Beachy -    I know how awful it is waiting for bloods, especially when they don't double as they should.  Although my experience last year wasn't a positive one, it can mean it is a a slow grower or may be both implanted and one isn't viable.  You are in my thoughts and I'm sending you lots of positive vibes    for Wednesday  

LB - Hope you're botty isn't too sore today    Enjoy your drug free day and sending lots of eggy vibes your way   

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning, well nothings happened overnight so got to get through today now.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Is there any way you could go to A&E and get bloods, Beach? I did that and they did an HCG for me - well, three in the end.

Wednesday seems a very long time to wait.

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if they would or not, how would you get results?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beach really sorry you are going through this hun but I think Wed is quite a long wait would your clinic not do one earlier? I'm with everyone on the slow grower, also would the HCG injections have made the first one higher? Cause you had them all the way through didn't you? 
Laura good luck hun got everything crossed for you!  Hope botty a bit betta!!!
Mir hope you OK hun?
Nicks thanks so much for your PM's they have really helped lift me! 
Steph,Gabs,Em,Oph and all you lovely girls hi! 
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Clinic is shut today and tomorrow and too busy Tuesday so earliest is Wednesday.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

They did one for me on a Sunday - the first was on a Friday - and I just had to wait a couple of hours for the result.

It might be worth a try?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Beach - been thinking of you hun.   I know you must feel pretty awful. I think HCG's are fine if they have the facility to do every 2 days but like this its no help at all is it?  
Morning EMs! How's you mum?  
Morning Merse - glad you are somewhat lifted!   Plan B cures everything!
Mirra -  you won't be far behind! have resigned myself to a membrane sweep on my 40th birthday which is a Thursday as this is when I always see the MW   Hope she comes today or tomorrow  
LB - egg queen - what are you up to today? We have bank holiday  
Steph - any signs yet?  
More tea called for....
Love ya 
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - When I was in hospitla they did HCG bloods and they got them back withint the hour.  Maybe you need to go to A&E and make a fuss.  I always cry and act hyserical.. normally works.

Nicks - Oh that sounds lovely on yout 40th, you could have a cake just after your sweep!  Oh yeah its a bank hol today for you lot.

Mirra -Get results soon for the bum prob?  You think they will give me gesterone as I have oestrogen tabs?  Is that how it works?  I don't want them!! 

Merse - Hows you dearest?  

Steph - Where are you?  She turned up up

Emma- Bum cheek is reallt sore today! 

Well I'm still in bed, feeling shattered, (its nearly 1pm here!) We missed brekkie so timgone to get fruit and cake for us then we gonna have a picnic in bed!  Then as weather is rainy gonna go to the military museum after... that'll be fun!!! 

Still worrying about EC and getting no eggs tom but I guess I have to have faith in them, they have looked after me so far.

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I meant the intramuscular progesterone in oil jabs you have to have for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy Laura! Tim will have to do them. Fortunately Pete was very gentle, but you feel the jab site for DAYS afterwards. You have to start doing them straight after ET, or maybe EC, I can't remember.
My advice is to contact your doctor on Tuesday and check if he'll be able to px you gestone when you get home - otherwise you'll have to buy 12 weeks' worth out there (expensive, but less than getting a private cons in the UK to px it). It's worth an expensive phone call to check at this stage - that really stressed me out.

Nicks - a membrane sweep on your 40th? You really know how to party!

Merse - hello birdie! I've PMed you back.

Beach - get your **** to A&E and see if they'll oblige. Use Laura's tip and sob - they're usually responsive to that.

Emma -  

Pete's out of the house for once, so I'm decluttering, as per the estate agent's instructions. I'm not going with him though - he really piddled me off yesterday. he obviously hates animals, and that's a huge no-no for me. And he was so big and fat he made my house look small!   Can't have that when he's showing people around... He also Wouldn't. Shut. Up. God I hate being talked AT. And being treated like a cretin in my own home. Stoopid porky git. Took me all day to calm down!  

I bought a cot at last! A four poster, which means we'll have four posters in every room in the house - bonkers in a small bungalow with low ceilings, but hey.

So paranoid this squittiness means I'm going to go into premature labour. Google is a funny thing.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Isn't that gesterone?  Thats what I meant... will they def giveme that you think?  I'm scared!  I've heard horrible things about it!!

Oh ark at you 'decluttering', getting ready to move in BOb!  I assume no news on the house sale?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, not one viewing! Hence the need to find another agent.

God, I love throwing things away and freecycling things...

Yes, Gestone. You could ask for Crinone gel - but I wouldn't want a messy fanny for 12 weeks!   After the first 2 weeks you don't mind the gestone as you'll be preggers if you're taking it after that. I have bad IBS, so I found it much better than the Cyclogest. They'll never give you Cyclogest, by the way. Thank goodness, horrible stuff.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck for tom Laura!  
Glad you have cot at last Mir!!! 
Thinking of you Beach 
xxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Hope everyone is ok on this miserable rainy bank holiday weekend. Paul and I are nursing monster hangovers as we went out boozing last night for Paul's birthday.

Beachy - How are you today honey?? I am absolutely gutted for you that it wasn't better news yesterday. Its bl**dy evil that youhave to wait until Wednesday to have your levels checked again. I know only too well the anxiety involved there as I had to go back every other day to St Mary's when I had those ectopics. You just want to know. I agree with mirra, get yourself down to A&E and demand that they check them again today. Bet you've had no sleep worrying about it.  I am thinking about you and like I said yesterday if you want to talk give me a bell, I am around all day  

Laura - whoo hoo, EC looming then. How are you feeling?? I hope you get some fab juicy egglets xxx


Sorry for lack of personals I just wanted to come on and see how you all were.

Nicks - OMG only 6 more days!!! Any twinges yet

Sarah xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi swins - glad you are enjoying partying!   No twinges for me yet   want her to come out soon though.
Mirra - you still have squitty bot then?   Not nice   I didn't know they made 4 poster cots! another hyacinth Bouquet on the thread?!   Have you had any niggles?
Beach - any updates?  
LB - what time is EC tomorrow?    We've just been watching lost on the dvd - still mis weather here. for my lunch I had a bacon sarnie, 2 packs of marmite crisps, some dried apricots (bit of health!) and then a bar of Dairy milk  good to eat when the appetite is there!    
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well we went to the military museum today.  I sat in the garden most of the time with this cat who decided to come sit on me... I think I was in need of some cat cuddles!  I do miss my cats, never been away from them for so long.

Back at the room now, gonna have a swim and then dinner later and then take my nail varnish off and 'defluff' ready for EC tom.  Feeling worried about not having any eggs.  

Got terrible back ache today too, just resting up with a heat pack.

Swinny - Booze!    Hope you feeling bit better now?

Mirra - Sticky fanny or sore ****?!  Oh decisions!  

Nicks - Oh Lost on dvd.. god I miss tv!  Mmmm marmite crisps!  EC is 10am (8am english time).

Hope your all enjoying your bank holiday!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Laura you will be fine tommorow   will be thinking of you hun + eagerly awaiting your news  

xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Beach I am sorry that you haven't had more reassuring news I hope you can get something sorted out before Wednesday - I don't know if that was your clinic could you not go to the GP on Tuesday ( these bank holidays are doing me in too!) I know it's only a day sooner but still better then waiting till Wednesday.

Laura - everything is looking good and waiting to hear how egg collection went tomorrow try not to worry it will be fine!!

I am going to my GP to see if she is willing to prescribe any of the drugs ( fat chance I know ) but what is the amount of gestone and clexane they usually prescribe does any one know and for how long initially and then if you get a BFP? Therefore if she will only do these this will at least save me money if I get a BFP and like Miranda says it is cheaper to buy drugs there rather here if not.

Hi everyone else!!

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just lost a big post - bah...

Will be back later, but must pop now!

xxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Beach, I'm so, so sorry you're going through this.    Like everybody else has said, I'm   your embie is a little behind schedule and/or it's the extra HCG you took that bumped up the first result.  I too have got HCG tests on the NHS at A and E so I recommend that.  Wednesday must seem like years away.  

Laura, you have got 8 gorgeous follies there girl.  It's going to be eggs galore tomorrow, just you wait.  I know it's a nightmare but try not to worry.  I've got such a good feeling for you.   

Swinny, glad to see you've been out having fun. Hope the head's a little better.  My top hang over cure tip is tea and marmite on toast eaten in front of an old film on the tellie.  

Mirra, congrats on finally buying a cot and what a cot. Porky estate agent sounds foul.  He's gotta go! How the decluttering's been satisfying. Do you ever put your feet up, love? 

Merse, hello. Hope you're enjoying the bank holiday weekend. 

Nicki, wow.  Not long now. 

Hi to everyone else.

I'm knackered.  Another sleepless night last night.  I think my subconscious is totally freaked out.  I feel quite calm, tired, ready to sleep and as soon as I put the book down and light out BANG!  Nonsense thoughts, anxiety, butterflies in my tummy, AF type pains and general late 2 ww madness.  My EC was Wendesday and I had a 2 day transfer on Friday so I think my test date is Wednesday 7th.  DH wants to test on Tuesday if the AF hasn't showed up so not many more sleepless nights to get through.  On a more positive note we had the village vide grenier yesterday - like a car boot sale where everyone tries to sell on their old toot.  My DH manage to make just over 300 euors! He  insisted on including our old toilet seat that I told him off for putting on the stall last year (  ) and somebody actually bought it.  I mean, who buys a second hand toilet seat, even if it only costs 40 cents.  Must have been a bloke!

xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

can't stop as off out very soon - just wanted to say -

*Laura* - good luck for egg collection tomorrow hon    just in case I don't get on later - rooting for you to get some fab eggs - and don't worry about the progesterone jabs - am sure Ophelia was on crinone gel when I was out there with her last - and pretty sure that they had told her they'd just discontinued using the PIO jabs - so sticky fanny it is!  maybe she will confirm that later!

*Beach* - sending you huge  am thinking of you and  that everything will be all right 

FINALLY - I am bleeding  - only 9 days late! And feel a little better already - bad period pains but am losing that awful pressure-cooker PM tension feeling which I've had for what feels like forever!

Will now have to phone the clinic in London where I have to have scan on Tuesday and hope they can fit me in in the afternoon.   

Sorry no more personals - back later I hope!

Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Woooo Hoooo AF is here!  Congrats steph, can get straight on that IVF rollercoaster! 

Tim gone swimming, I'm still watching rubbish tv in bed as have back ache.


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi all  

LauraB - good luck with EC tomorrow     hope you get lots of lovely eggs  

Francie/Sonia - not too many sleeps now - thinking of you both     

Steph - welcome to AF     now you can get the ball rolling   

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok.

I've not been on today until now as had a bit of a funny turn in the night, so not really been myself today.  I got up to go to the loo, as per normal, and suddenly went really really hot and dizzy and nearly fell off the loo (sorry if TMI).  Managed to grab hold of the radiator and shout to DP, but don't really remember much else.  He said I was very cold and clamy, even though I felt like I was burning up, and at one point couldn't speak.  He was having hold me up to stop me collapsing and finally after what seemed like forever but he says was about 5 minutes I managed to come back round a bit and he got me back to bed.  Was then going really hot and cold for about the next hour with shakes.  Phoned the clinic this morning and they said it was probably my blood pressure and that it had gone low.  Has anyone else had anything similar during their treatment?  Can't stop worrying about my embies and whether they are ok  

Swoo x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Swoo - Are you feeling better now?  I'm sure its just all the drugs, I often am hot and dizzy and sick during 2ww.    If your stil poorly in the morning maybe get the dr's or phone NHS direct.  Sure them embies are snugging in fine!! 

Right I'm off to bed now. Will let you know how I get on as soon as I'mback to the hotel.

XXXXX


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Steph great that the   has arrived!! Im sure you will get an appointment just fine. I was discussing availablility with Rubina and she said they always have appts. Are you going to go to Jinemed again for treatment? The best of luck with your plans.

Laura good luck for tomorrow for EC - look forward to hearing your news.

Swoo I always get the symptoms youre describing in early pregnancy as my blood pressure tends to go low so hoping this is a good sign for you!! The first time it happened I had knelt down in WH Smith to get a pregnancy book off the bottom shelf stood up saw stars, felt dizzy and was all over the place!!

Hi everyone else take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello! And goodnight too - I'm kacked!

Such a successful declutter - Freecycle worked a treat today.

Up at half five tomorrow for work   so I'll have to turn in, but I'll be thinking of you all!

Laura - text me your egg count as soon as you know! I can't wait to hear.

Karen - you have to have 50mg daily of gestone. They give you it in 25mg vials, but it's easier to get 50mg vials here. It's so dear - the price in the NHS catalogue said £4.50 a box (of 10x50mg), but I had to pay £45 a box!

Nicks - I AM Hyacinth!   getting worse as I get older, too.

Beach - did you go to A&E?

Swoo - feeling weird is all good I reckon. hang on in there!

Steph - hoo-bloody-RAY! Auntie's behaved at last. What a relief.

Sarah - boo to hangovers! Hope you had a great time.

Francie - Good for you, selling your old loo seat!   Amazing what people will buy, really.

Merse -  

Right - nighty night!. Off I pop. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Mir- what time are you working until today?  Didn't go to A & E as atm I'm trying to stay positive and whilst I'm in the dark they're still my babies inside me.  Did another stick this morning which said pg so just hoping they're growing inside me.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good on you Beachie! I'm the impatient type, so I bowled over to A&E.

I'm so hoping it's good news on Weds for you.

I'm working till about noon I think - you never know in this place. Hopefully not too much longer!

Laura - where are you with your good news?   I'm so excited, but I won't spoil your announcement, egg queen!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Steph - Soooo glad that AF finally turned up and you're now PMT free    Hope you manage to get a scan today.

LB - Where are you?  I reckon you got 7!!!!

Hello Mira and Beachy    Beachy - Glad you're staying positive


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Beachy - hope you are ok and staying  

LauraB -   for a huge juicy quality crop for you!

Just dropping in quickly - Kate had her scan this morning.  Everything is fine - two healthy heartbeats.  Yes - it's twins!   She is pleased but again cautious - obviously, less risks etc. are involved with just one but we are hoping all will be well with two.  Kate has another scan in a couple of weeks time.  

love to all


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emma very good guess!  I got 7!!  I am over the moon, the whole Jinemed expereince so far has been amazing including EC today. Own ensuite room, GA, everyone was so nice and friendly.  You know I have got more eggs this cycle than in my last 3 put together!  Just hope they were all mature and are going to fertilise.  I'd be devasted if none fertilised. I have to stay its much less scarey when there are 7 than when there are only 2. 

Had my first Progesterone injection today, didn't hurt at all but think I was prb still nmb from the GA!  Back tom for my next one.  

Mirra -Did you have to go to hosp to have your injections?  If Tim has to do them when we are home he may as well do them here!

Beach - Well done for keeping positive... I have everything crossed. Will the results be back on Wed too? XX

LJ - Wow thats fantastic news!!  She must be on cloud 9!!

Right I must snooze now... although feel wide awake with excitement!  Starting to hurt a little so think I'll take a couple of parcetamol and have a snooze.

XXXXX


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Well done Laura!!  7 eggs is a fabulous haul!!  You must be delighted.  You are right - it is so much less scary when you have a few more "in the running" - when Kate got her 5 it gave her and her dh so much hope.  Now you rest and relax and we all   for 100% fertilisation.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Its not just that but even if this doesn't work it makes me feel it may be worth trying again,  after my 2 eggs last time I really did think i should just give up.  Anyway, next step fertilisation to worry about, then egg quality!  Always something!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo! Seven eggs and twins! Hurrah!

Does that mean you may have to hang on for blasts, L?

Fab news about your sis, LilJen!

Laura - i went in for my prog jabs, yes - on the day of ET we got the nurse to show Pete how to administer them, complete with a diagram of my **** cheek!  

Morning Emma!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura - you are so right.  You definitely have every reason to hope, whatever the outcome this time.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I think they only do blasts if you get over 10 eggs. I think it all depends on fert and how they are developing, if they are all looking equally good they may do a later transfer to pick the strongest, I guess will find out more tomorrow when I go. 

Not sure Tim needs a diagram of my ****!  Think he knows what it looks like!!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Laura -       I must be physic    That's a fantastic crop - you're in danger of being thrown of this board egg lady    I'm so chuffed for you.  Sending you lots of    that they're all mature and fertilise.  Hope you have a lovely sleep  

LilJen - Wow, twins    Really pleased for Kate.  She must have had some good quality eggs to get twins out of five eggs - and with two still in the freezer    I hope she can relax a little now.

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

physic?    I meant psychic !!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Girls! 
Laura fab news and stop worrying about them being immature and of poor quality cause you can't do anything else but pray ! So sending you lots of  and I'll be   for you too!! 
Little Jen fab news for your sis! 
Steph glad AF finally arrived!
Hi to everyone else!
xxxxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Laura, that's great news! 7 eggs! Wow! I wonder what it is was that made such a difference this time.  And, yes, I can completely understand that it's great not just for this time but if you ever need another go.  Not that you will as I reckon you got number 1 and a frostie sibling for later in that lot! A round of applause for those ovaries!

Beach, thinking of you.  Well done for staying positive.   

Little J, hurray twins!  

Swoo, hope you're feeling better.  I sometimes get dizzy when I stand up to fast and I've had that a lot more than usual on this 2 ww so  maybe I'm sure it's a common side affect of the drugs to have a slight blood pressure problem.

Sonia, how are you feeling?  When are you planning to test?  

Mirra, hope you're horrible early start day at work is passing quickly and painlessly.

Merse, Emma, everyone else, big hellos.

I've got killer AF pain again and back ache.  I think we're going to test tomorrow if we get through today.  I really hope that after 5 years, 22 grand on treatment and 3 lost pregnancies it might finally be our turn for a bit of luck fertility wise.  I'm terrified we're going to be disappointed. Again.  Can't believe I could be pregnant with this much AF pain.  I can hardly get off the sofa. But at least now we have a bit of hope. If this one is negative it's the end of the road for us. I don't know how I'm going to cope with that.  So, so scared.  

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Francie -    Hang in there my dear, not long to go, AF pains mean nothing.  Try to stay postiive and we are all here for you whatever the outcome.      I was on a different protocol and a combination of different drugs and of course had EC when I was ready not when the hospital could fit me in!

Merse  - I'm a born worrier!  

Emma - Nicks said the same about throwing me off!  But I figure I still am only averaging 3 eggs per cycle so I hope my membership on this board is still valid!  On a 'normal' thread people would prob be saying 'oh no, only 7!'   PLease let me stay!!!  

Wish I could sleep, tim gone for a walk and to treat himself to some beer!  My brain is wide awake!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Team PR - and what great news today! 
LB - mother hen! Fantastic crop!   That's proved you theory wrong about getting less each time! Hooray for Jinemed  ! 
LJ - WOW!! TWINS!!!     Nothing wrong with your sisters fert apart from a few dodgy blood tests! Had they tried naturally at all? Well done to her anyway. Think it bodes well for you too hun   
Beach - glad no change with you    Hang in there. Good if test still says positive as its 2 days ago now that blood test - hope its still increasing
Francie -    AF pains are common with BFP! My mum wanted our old toilet seat for some reason and was quite upset when it went to the tip!  
Mirra - hope work went OK.  
sonia  
Steph - glad   finally showed up! 
Hi merse, Ems   Waiting for the sun to come out now   It looks a bit more promising
Love NICks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Maybe you should have a few glasses of womb juice and a good meal to settle yourself into nap mode? Sounds a jolly good idea to me!

Give him a ring and meet up with him for an afternoon eat fest I would. You must be far too excited to just settle!

Francie - I had AF pains for weeks and weeks - it really doesn't mean anything.  

Morning Nicks!

I'm back from work now, but got to go to yeovil to swap my houseplants for some radiators - ah, the joys of Freecycle. Might have a McDonald's while I'm there...

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Merse - oooh it's that gorgeous pup pic again!  hi there 

Laura - I know what you mean about here being the place to share the joys of your 7 fab eggs.  when Kate got her 5 I remember thinking nowhere else would understand what a fantiastic haul 5 eggs was!  Remember that even if some are "immature" that isn't a death sentence.  Kate's 2 frosties are both derived from "immature" eggs. 

Nicks - Kate and her DH tried naturally for 6 months but she said she knew something was wrong because her AF were so light (1-2 days).  When the FSH came back at 22 they were basically told go to IVF, move directly to IVF, do not pass go etc.  So off they went!  I think they continued to try naturally until treatment, but not too intensely given they were told.  Who knows what has happened with her?  Something isn't right and the very high FSH and very light AF show that, as does the relatively poor response on maximum stims, although it seemed fab to us!!!).  However, quality, as you say, seems unaffected.  It just goes to show there is still so much unknown out there.... 

Beach - try and keep   - it could just be that it's a slow starter; glad there is no change and     

Francie - Kate had AF pains the week before her BFP and still has them.  As she says, Miranda had them for weeks too.  It really doesn't mean anything.    

Sonia -    

Swoo -    

Emma - hope all is going well Mystic Meg!!

Steph - you must be relieved AF has turned up!

Miranda - enjoy the trip to Yeovil

love to everyone I've missed


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra/ Niks- Think I'm ok for some womb?  I'm on anti-biotics and a mountain of other pills.  I did say to Tim I may want to get bit tipsey today or tom... not rat faced but few glasses of red to celebrate, not long til I hopefully have some little fella's back on board ('ive  decided Jinemed only make boys!) and then back on the wagon.

LJ - can't be long til your go... you still not tempted to spend your £ on fab holiday and ditch that coil!    

Tim gone down to the sea front don't think I'm up for walking too far but hopefully feel well enought to get out for some dinner... maybe that nice Italian.    He brought me a cheese sarnie and a big pile of yummy strawberries... they really are yum here!  He can get a bit claustrophobic anc think he was looking frward to a bit of time on his own.  He has his mobile if I need out.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Quick update from me, been to clinic this morning for repeat HCG to try and find out more, just got results and they're 470, which is still rather low, got repeat bloods and scan on Friday to try and ascertain more x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach its still going up... thats positive isnt it?  What have they said?  You had a scan yet?  Sorry too many questions!  I thought you were waiting til Wed, well done you for getting something done today.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry Beach... didn't read properly, you have scan on friday.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Beach   hope the week passes quickly for you hunny  

xxx


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Beach - I have everything crossed for you for Friday     The waiting is the worse part   xxx

Francie - Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow   

Laura - You're our token Ginger so we can't chuck you off the thread    

Nicks - Any twinges?

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emma - Cheeky monkey!    But I guess all threads should have a token ginge!

Nicks hasn't posted for at least 2 hours.... she must be in labour I reckon!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Quick one as just got in and off out again soon!

Laura - 
WOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

7 EGGS!!!!!

[fly]                [/fly]

How fantastic!! that's more than you can count on one hand!!!!! so excited for you!

Well done you - and well done Jinemed!! so pleased it is all going so well -  that you get great fertilisation and a range of embies to choose from!

Back later!

Love Steph xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Steph - You sorted out your scan for tom?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- sent you a text x x great news about eggs, you PR queen....             for fertilisation


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Laurab - way to go girl  - 7 eggs that's amazing -    that they fertilise and give you some great embies    .  Have you done anything different to get this bumper crop or is it the treatment you are getting out there?? 

Beachgirl -   that everything is good on Friday for you.  Wishing it comes quickly for you   

Francie -     for your testing.  Got everything crossed for you.

LittleJenny - great news for Kate   Twins is brilliant  

Steph - good luck for your scan  

Thanks for all your messages, I feel much better today, managed to get to the loo twice in the night without falling over..........................

Swoo x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - Still on   ?? I'm still here, sat in garden waiting for the sun - its not coming!   Feel mis today. Got a load of flea bites last night basically cos DH doesn't wash the bed as much as me, doesn't hoover, leaves washing on the floor when I sort it into piles and won't de-flea the cats - all the things I do when not preggers and no hernia. slept really badly thinking if I go into hosp covered in bites they will think I'm a right minger! No sign of labour though......
what Abx are you on? You shouldn't drink if on metronidazole it will make you feel pants!  
Swoo   
Beach - well its still going up so hope its a slow starter     must be a horrid time for you hunni   
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - men can be rubbish can't they!  This hotel room was lovely and tidy while me and my mate here... as soon he arrived there are towels and pants everywhere!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry comp went funny then!

I'm on...

Tetrasiklin - Antibiotic
Metilprednisolon - which is a corticcosteriod?!
Then projest injections, oestrogen tabs and baby asprin.

So can I have some womb juice!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

yes but take it easy - you don't specifically have to avoid alcohol but you are on a few different meds so don't get hammered!  
methyl pred is a steroid - can make you a bit hyper/spacey and maybe hungry!
Take care
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe 2 glasses of red??  

Oh no... not something to make me hungary!  I'm always eating... I really don't need to eat any more!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Baaaaah - back now - we broke down!     

So I'll have to use Pete's pimp-mobile to get to work tomorrow and hope he can save my poor little car.

Didn't realise the More Than breakdown thingy only ran for the first year - very annoying! Was going to cost us £120, but phoned my stepson to come out and tow us home.

So, no sleep, no dog walk - grrrrr. And yaaaawn.

I'll have to take them out feeling like death.

Beach - it's great the levels are going up, at least that's a bit hopeful? I wonder if you can get a private scan quicker?

Laura - I'd say on that lot, plus post-op, it'll onlt take two glasses and you'll be so sleepy! Perfick - what a cheap date.

Nicks - you need to hire a housekeeper! They never do things the way you like them, do they? I must de-flea my critters - yet another thing on the list.

I'm still squitty! That's over a week now. It's got to be bacterial, as a virus would make me feel ill and anything else would have cleared up by now. Just have to have it confirmed tomorrow I guess, then yet more antibiotics. Not penicillin this time tho!

Hello to the rest of you!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

think its a bad idea going out?  Maybe I should stay home and go out tom....    Bored!!

Mirra - Agh, bugger, still best to break down now rather than on way home to hosp!  Oh pimp mobile sounds fun!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No! You must go out EVERY night - it's your hols! Plus, you haven't any eggs inside you, so better make hay! The only night we didn't go out was ET night - and we were going home next day.

Yeah - guess it's good I wasn't on my way to the maternity unit at the time!   The part only cost £7, too - what a bollix life is.

Right - must take the dogs out before I give up and lie down.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Actually - what are you doing on red wine tonight? Waiter! Champagne please!


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Laura hooray lots of eggs brilliant!!! what protocol and drugs were you on? Sounds like they got it right for you!!

Steph hooray for the witch - how did you get on at the scan? Are you off to Jinemed this time? 

Miranda sorry about your car breaking down but like Laura said best now then on the way to hossy in labour! 

Take care all love Karen xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Phew just managed to get through that lot...

Beach - sent you a PM sweetie.... 

Laura - NOW whos a clever girl then....?.....         .....     for 100% fertilisation....and well done to Jinemed too.... ...

Steph - about time eh sweetie...Im still in Limbo land but getting little twinges so mine is round the corner I reckon....then I will be getting the clear blue out...Good luck for scan sweetie...Love to Paul..xxx

Merse - Good plan about the op...I certainly notice the difference not being sore honey every little bit helps you know....  ...a natural one just round the corner for you....  

Nics - I was ten days late with ds...shes well comfy but as my old doc used to say she will make an appearance when she is ready...you'll be fine.... ...so excited for you... 

Mir - Hello my friend and hows wee Rab...we have just started de cluttering and doing our monstrous gardens back and front hence the absence..1 view...come on agents what you doing all day drinking tea....hopefully ours is going up for sale next week..well all depends if we get it sorted out this week...

any MIL has still not contacted us so not bothering now.... 

Just wanted to say , wonderful news about the twins...and lots of         for everyone testing....

going to post this then will post news of our follow up next...xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello again...

well went to follow up which was a bit of a shock but also expected...my cons is so lovely even when he has to tell you negative news he does it so well...

anyway jury is out and a natural miracle may not be on the cards after all....he said there is a lot of scarring from previous surgery, he has seen inside so knows this and he also said because of the position of my tubes he is not sure whether the fimbrial ends are working..ie are picking up the eggs from the ovaries so that they can be fertilised...this could account for all these years ttc...he also said that because of the two EC's, as they can be quite vigourous ..it is possible that the fert cons moved my ovary again when he was aspirating the follies...as in january one of my ovaries was tucked under my uterus again..

Dh and I have had a long chat so we are just going to wait and see....it looks like my only chance of conception is IVF now however if I do another cycle I could endanger my organs getting moved around again...and then it would take another Lap to free them all again...so Jinemed is def still in the balance.....we keep thinking maybe the last cycle was meant to be cancelled so that we can carry on ttc naturally..he has only given us another year at the most before everything will prob be stuck down again so its now or never really...!! 

Feel better as it looks like it will be down to Mother Nature now and decision has been taken out of our hands..dh still wants to do IVF in the summer...I just dont know what to do...Id love to do another cycle but Im really worried one cycle might jepordise our ttc naturally for the next year if I go through another EC...my endo cons said another Lap would def not be advisable....

sorry if this is a me,me post just needed to put it down and read it....you girls are all so lovely I really wish everyone of you the best of luck in the world...

Not making any decisions just now just concentrating on getting the house ready and waiting to see what happens....anyway girls..going to go as long day tomorrow and on call AGAIN.....

Love and luck and thinking of you all....     

 ..for scan Steph...   ..for Beachie.....

    ...for everyone who is testing soon...xxxxx


Nite,Nite


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

Hope everyone had a great weekend - I didn't enjoy mine much as am having a very heavy period - not surprised though after waiting so long for it!  Am sure I'll feel a lot better soon 

No scan today as Bank Holiday Monday - going to phone the clinic first thing tomorrow and hopefully get an appointment in the afternoon    I'll let you know how it goes!

*Kazzie* - yes I am going back to the Jinemed - if all goes well and there is an egg growing I will prob fly out there around the 15th/16th I think, for around a week - when are you going out?

*Gab/Lolli* - one step at a time hon  good luck with selling the house first and hope so much that TTC naturally will bring you a miracle    think you are right to put things in the hands of Mother Nature for now, at least until you hopefully manage to get other aspects of life sorted.  to your MIL, the silly woman!

*Laura *- still so thrilled for you getting 7 eggs Miss Clucky Chicken!  - good luck for finding out re fertilisation tomorrow and tip-top quality - will you phone or find out at the clinic? How is the weather now has it got warmer or still rainy? I was on prednisalone on my last full ICSI cycle - it made me ravenous the whole time!!  If I'd been locked in a room I'd have devoured my own limbs within 24 hours I think! 

*Mira* - hope you get your squittiness sorted very soon, and that your GP can give you something to get rid of it  is it painful? Hope you manage to get your little car fixed soon 

*Nicks* - hope your little princess makes a grand appearance very soon!    with as little fuss and pain as possible! 

*Swoo* - sorry to hear about your funny turn - hope you don't get any more and that your embies are snuggling in for the long haul    I had a couple of funny dizzy/hot/clammy spells myself on the cyclogest in the past but not as bad as yours - am sure its a side effect - evil stuff!  Hope you are feeling better now 

*Beachy* - am saying  that you just have a slow grower in there and that all will be well    - take care hon and hopeyou soon have some reassurance 

*Emma* - hope you are having a lovely time with your Mum 

*LittleJen* - fab news about Kate having twins  I bet she is in shock!    for a healthy happy nine month pregnancy for her  Like Nicks says, hope this means all should be well with you too 

*Francie* - wishing you so much good luck for testing tomorrow if you decide to do an early one   

*Sonia* - hope you are doing OK on the 2ww too - sending you lots of   

*TracyM* - if you still with us think you was due for EC too - how did you get on? Hope you got some lovely eggs   

*Silverglitter *- if you are still with us - hope your stimming is going well   

*Swinny* - good to hear from you  hope you are now over your hangover 

*Merse* - really hope they can get your endo under better control for you and sort out your insides so that things will at least be less painful  - good luck hon 

*Ophelia* - I've been taking 75mg of DHEA in the first fortnight of my cycle and 50mg in the second. Hope you get good news from the Jinemed re doing a soft stim in the summer   

Love to eve rybody else 

Night all 

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Gab- Pm's you back sweetheart, at least the weather this weekend hasn't been too bad so that you could make a start on your gardens.  I'll give you a hand if you need me x

Steph- hope that you manage to get an appt today, good luck


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Steph, hope you managed to get an appointment this afternoon and the scan showed some little follies getting ready for their turn.    And the AF is getting less painful.  

Lolli, what a difficult decision. And so much other complicated stuff going on in your lives too. What a good thing you've got a good consultant that you trust, though.  (I had no idea EC could actually move things around!) I wish you so much luck in whatever you decide to do.  I'm    that that late AF doesn't turn up...... 

Laura    for fertilisation! 

Beach, hope you're feeling ok today.   

Mirra, hope that squittiness is passing (geddit ) and that your test results don't show anything nasty. 

Nicki, are you a bit less itchy today? Flea bites are horrible and they only seem to like some people.  Everytime I stay at my mums I get chomped but she never gets one so denies her cats have fleas. Maybe your much ore tasty than your DH so he doesn't notice the problem.  Put some itching powder in his pants to get your own back!      that the little one makes her grand entrance soon. 

Emma, how are you doing?  Hope you're managing to get your dinner down these days.

Sonia,    if you're looking in.

Well, I wimped out of testing this morning.   I checked and my clinic gave me tomorrow as my test date so we decided to leave it till then. If we're going to be miserable, I want to make sure that we're miserable with a good reason.  And the worst thing would be to get a BFN and then hope it would change, only to have it stay the same.  I don't want to prolong the agony. At least now we still have some hope. I still have AF pain, a bit of squittiness and now feel a bit sick (not necessarily a good sigh with me as I usually get nausea just before my AF). God, I hate this.  I'm so boring.  All I can talk about or think about is my symptoms!!! Sorry!!

xxxx


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi girls.
Havent posted on here for a while but been keeping up to date with your news.

Had EC yesterday and got 7 EGGS  YAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just waiting for phonecall now to see if any have fertilised.

LAURA B    Waiting for your post. Were in the same boat. Good luck to us both.

Sending lots of well wishes to everyone else.

TracyM


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Morning all

not posted much since our BFN, trying to concentrate on work again and a normal life, but been checking in on Laura and Francie's progress and everyone else of course

Francie, meant to post yesterday to say good luck for testing today but got distracted...was thinking about you this morning and relieved to see I'm not too late....have got EVERYTHING crossed for you for tomorrow.  It must have been a very scary weekend but you are nearly there now and what you say about testing seems eminently sensible.   I will be    for good news

Lollipop, sorry about your bad news, what a mare - sounds like the same thing has happened to your tubes as mine, they looked ok apart from the fimbriae being distorted and they can't pick up the eggs.  I didn't know EC could be so traumatic for our ovaries either, god we learn something new and depressing every day in this game don't we.  

Could you have a natural cycle ...with only one egg to collect, the interference with the ovaries must be less (and only on one side too)

Laura, well done for all the eggs, can't wait to hear how many embies you have from that crop!

Steph sorry about your painful AF...you got it with both barrels this month didn't you - all that PMT and then a belter of a bleed....  

will be back later to catch up more x


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey, Juicy!  Good to hear from you.  How are you doing?  Not working to hard I hope.

Tracey, congrat on all those eggs!    for fertilisation!

xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Any news LB?   
TraceyM - great egg numbers dude!  
Francie - you are a brave soul in delaying your test but I can see the sense.   you will get a fab result tomorrow! 
Juicy - hi there. How are you?   You got another attempt planned soon? 
Loll - so glad you have a nice consultant and at least you have a bit of a plan   Hope you get the garden sorted - at least the   is out today. 
I slept terribly again, don't know what to do with myself. its really difficult to sleep in the day as unless my tum is really empty I get bad reflux. So if I go to bed this afternoon it means no lunch. And then if I sleep will I mess up tonights sleep?      
stephie - hope your scan goes OK  
Beach - you OK my love?  
Chat later girls
love Nicks


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Just a quick one to say only 2 out of my 7 fertilised even with icsi.    4 were immature and 1 just didnt fertilise.
Lets hope the 2 do what theyre supposed to over next couple of days.

Dont know if I,m disappointed or pleased I finally got this far. Thinking I want to cry but its not coming. I should be thankful to get this far but keep feeling if the other ones were no good, then these wont be either.

Hope Laura B has better news. Still waiting for your post!!!!!!

TracyM


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

FRANCIE - Good Luck for tommorrow

EVERYONE ELSE - Hi

Well this morning I went so dizzy, nearly fainted in the loo, I feel better now though. Still nervous going to the loo just in case there is any bleeding. AF pains come and go. I am just hoping rose and lily are still okay. 

No doubt I won't be able to sleep tonight and get up early tommorrow to test. I just want to see pregnant on the pee stick again.

Again I am forward planning as I need to because if its negative I won't be able to function  tommorrow let alone what are we going to do next. So here are my thoughts if its negative, I am going to go back on to DHEA - not sure to do 50 mg (as was previously on for four months ish ) or up it to 75mg, eat organic fruit and veg (the organic meat is so expensive) go back to the gym and lose a few more pounds, continue with my acupuncture, try and not get so stressed at work and make arrangements to have another go at IVF, but this time in IVI Alicante in Spain in 6 months time - September /October time.  

If its positive I will be the happiest person in the whole world, continue with acupuncture, start taking baby aspirin (as was told by my consultant when we lost bethany due to a blood clot in the placenta) and start going to the ante natal classes at our gym and definately NOT getting stressed at work.

So thats my plan. Hopefully it will be positive. We will see tommorrow - feeling very nervous about it.

Sonia xx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Sonia - sounds like a plan - good luck, my heart is in my mouth for you and Francie.  I hope today's knicker checking doesn't do your head in too much!   

Francie, I'm good thanks, I'm so glad you got through the weekend without AF and are so close now!  I want to say 'that must be good sign' etc etc but terrified of jinxing it now!  Am just looking forward to getting good news as will be sooooo happy for you!!

Am not working too hard, don't worry - for this week anyway.  My brother arriving from Mexico today with my 1 yr old niece who we are all dying to meet so am  bunking off early tomorrow and prob thurs too!

Nicki, sorry about your reflux...must be horrible.  Just when you really need to bank some good sleeps!  I had a pre-treatment appt for my NHS go this morning - got there and the plan was the same as it was after my lap, namely d-reg with suprefact then 225 gonal f.  I asked her if consultant had actually seen my high FSH result (13.5) as why would he recommend that if so?  I don't want to downreg and will need more than 225.  She seemed a bit unsure, I don't think she knew much about short protocols at all....all a bit worrying

I told the nurse there is no way I'm downregging and surely I would need 300 gonal-f - there were no docs around so she is going to speak to one, tell them my AMH and call me back - but the appt has gone back to 24 June now which would mean I couldn't cycle till July.  Not very happy about it as I really want to go in June....

Tracey, well done on two embies - probably feels like losing a £50 note then finding a £10 scratchcard at the moment but that will fade and you'll be delighted to have your two which hopefully will bring a BFP!!  congratulations x


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Sonia, well done for developing a plan B. It sounds like an excellent plan but I really hope you don't need it.   

Tracey, I know how difficult it is not to be disappointed when you don't get a good fert rate BUT you have got two andn it only take one! I bet you would have been pleased if someone had told you a few weeks ago you would get two embies out of this cycle.   for you.

Nicki, sorry you're still feeling rough. Not long now and you'll be even more exhausted for teh very best of reasons!  

Juicy, that appointment sounds very frustrating. What happened to the idea of switching to Barts?

I can't concentrate on work at all today (just like last week) and have spent most of the day on FF. I found this hilarious cartoon on another thread. Check it out...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=137680.msg2085149#msg2085149

xxxxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

FRANCIE - Love the cartoon, can't stop laughing

Sonia xx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Francie/Sonia - so thinking of you both for tomorrow - really hope it's good news for you   

Sonia - your Plan B sounds like a great idea - I too hope you don't need it     Hope you don't get a dizzy spell again and your feeling better.

Nicki - hold on in there it wont be long  

Just been out for a scrummy lunch with DP to stop myself going mad thinking about all the symptoms I'm not getting this time round.  Chinese chicken in black bean sauce with boiled rice.  I'm such a bloater   .  I'm eating so much, if I don't eat for too long I start to get giddy luck I'm drunk.  How strange I am   

Swoo x


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry for not posting much recently but have dropped in now and again to see how you are all doing

Laura well done on getting 7 eggs fab news!!   for some great embies

TracyM- well done on your two embies   they bring you a BFP

Sonia/Francie- wishing you all the luck in the world for testing tomorrow  

Beach-   hope you are ok and that Friday will give you some more reassurance

Gabs/Steph/Merse- thinking of you and hoping your lucky time is just around the corner

Bugle- how are you doing??

Ophelia- sounds like you have come up with a good plan - re-DHEA I started taking it at end Jan 75mg to begin with and then reduced to 50mg- I actually stopped taking it around ovulation time last month when we got our BFP- no idea if the 2 are linked in any way

Well we had our first scan today and very pleased to report we have a heartbeat!! - we were so nervous but it was amazing to see very emotional- next scan in 3 weeks time so have already started to worry about that!!

By  the way Nicks/Mir- what are your thoughts on buying a doppler? DH is tempted to get us one but not sure if its a good idea??

 to all those I have missed

Jenxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Jennig - so amazing to see a HB!   Glad all well   i bought a doppler and have used it loads, even now its reassuring if she's having a quiet day. Don't buy until after 12 weeks though - i scared myself no end when I found HB at 9 weeks and then couldn't find it again. My poor mum that night!  
Tracey -    for those 2 embies
Swoo - hang in there 
sonia - its good to have plan B but hopefully you won't need it!   
Francie - you too - good luck for tomorrow  
Off out now for tea
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Jen - Funny I was thinking of you today!  Glad you've psted and fantastic you have a heartbeat!  Thats a massive milestone!!  

Tracey - Well done on 2 lovely embies... when is transfer.. looks like we will be doing the madness of the 2ww together!!  

Francie - Good lukc tom my lovely.  

Well we have been very lucky and 5 have fertilised, I'm still worrying over the quality now. Its never stops. BUT my mission for this cycle was to get 4 eggs, and I have 5 embies so Iam over the moon.  Need to just relax and enjoy things going ok for a change.  Not sure if I will speak to the embrologist tom as may well only burst my bubble.  Maybe I should just turn up Thursday and see whats what then?

Anyway.  We have the most fab food yest, we went to a chinese just behind the Gonan,the owner was a dithering turk man who reminded us of manwell from fawlty towers, anyone who is going must go there!  I have hot and sicy prawns and they were delicious, caught that day.    All the veg was chopped up to order too.  Then today we went to on the bospherous (?) trip, really beautiful.  A must for those off to Turkey.  Best day so far.  Had a beer too!!  

Right off for a swim now. XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Also I'm not convinced I'm having same injection as you. Had it this morning in the bm and again didn't feel a thing?   Either they have changed it or I've not got the feeling back in my bum  yet!!!   Or maybe I'm just really tough!


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Laura - 5 fertilised that is brilliant news - they definately must be doing something different out there for you.  Enjoy your swim.  Sending loads of luck for your ET on Thursday   

Swoo x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Laura, congratulations!  That's great news - 5 !!!  well done, breathe a huge sigh of relief and don't worry about quality tonight!!  

It's really, really brilliant!  5 - hope it's as lucky a number for you as it was for LittleJen's Kate!!

Your day sounds lovely if quite energetic   you deserved a beer!

Hi Jennig, congrats on seeing HB.  It is so interesting that you took the DHEA from end Jan and got a natural BFP.  I'm on 75mg a day and it's so nice to be doing something that anecdotally seems to be helpful and doesn't cost a fortune or involve being deprived of stuff we love!!

Hi Swoo, hope you've got your feet up after that lovely lunch.  Am now hungry from thinking about it!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura B - many congratulations on your 5 embies.  I know the worrying doesn't stop but 5 embies is just fab.

Juicy - you are so right on DHEA; it is so nice to be able to use something where there is evidence to support it and it doesn't interfere with enjoying life!

Jennig - heartbeat is fab news!  That's a milestone!

Tracy - congratulations on your 2 fabulous embies!

Sonia/Francie/Swoo -     - thinking of you.   

Sonia - I am so hoping you don't need your plan B! 

Beach - hope you are ok and that you have some good news soon.  

Nicks - not long now!

Miranda - not long to go to maternity leave now!  

love to all


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Another good day for Team PR I see!

Laura - I'm feeling the positivity! You _will _ be preggo this time, with all those cracking embryos. I'd speak to the embryologist probably - I actually found out when I was with Dr T in theatre - he handed me a picture and told me they were perfect embryos. Such a fantastic feeling.

The jabs are weird - sometimes they hurt, sometimes nothing, even with the same person doing them. It must be something to do with the angle they go in at or something...

Steph - you must be feeling prety drained after your monster auntie. Are you resting up?

Aw Lolly, I wish I could tell you whether it's worth trying again - it's just so hard. The only thing I would say is that you might always wonder what would have happened if you did. It's horrid though, knowing you'd have to get your organs sorted afterwards. 

Francie you wimp!  God, the fear of testing though - it's a killer. I just kept testing and testing to ward off the fear, but the first time I waited till test day - agony!
Hope it's a massive big fat positive in the morning birdie.

Tracy - well done on the two embryos! Really good - I know it seems disappointing out of your crop, but two is great.

Sonia - good luck for testing!

Swoo - when are you testing?

Jen - defo get a doppler! It saved my sanity - or what's left of my sanity. I use it in the dead of night even now - like Nicks, occasionally get a paranoid turn and have to check he's there without the aid of ice water, jiggling him about or whatnot.
I should have gone with one that counts the beats I think, but just hearing it's fine.

Nicks - 

Beach - are you staying off FF to preserve your sanity? I'm off work on Thurs and Fri if you want a text buddy.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Laura- wow thats fantastic- well done you- give yourself a night off worrying and have another beer!!

LittleJen forgot to say huge congrats to Kate- twins thats amazing- I would love to have twins but obviously just very thankful for one heartbeat today!

Miranda/Nicks- thanks for advice on doppler will try to wait til 12 weeks!

Juicy- agree with you re-DHEA perhaps there is lots more we do not know about it yet- no idea if thats what helped us but I  had very low AMH when tested in Nov so perhaps it did improve things

Jxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Laura* - wooooohoooo 5 embies is fab - so pleased for you  - hoping so much that they grow into fabulous strong embies for Thursday (and beyond) - will you be having ET Thursday or will they maybe go to blastocyst if they are all doing well? Sending you stacks of    and really glad you are enjoying your time in Istanbul now that you have got the biggest hurdle over with  Is the weather lovely now?

*TracyM* - so good to hear from you hon - well done on your 7 eggs too  - 7 must be a lucky number this week - I know you must be feeling disappointed about now only having 2  but you have done brilliantly this time and am sure those two are the right ones out of the batch and will be lovely healthy fighting embies as they have made it this far    - will you be having ET tomorrow? sending lots of    for them to grow beautifully overnight   

*Beachy* - thinking of you loads 

*Jennig *- so glad your scan went well and you saw the heartbeat - big  to you and Paul and may it all continue to go brilliantly   

*Sonia* and *Francie *- sending you loads and loads of    for testing tomorrow - rooting for you both to get a lovely clear positive! 

I managed to get a lunchtime appointment today at the Harley Street clinic - saw a very nice female doctor (which really made a lovely change! never had a woman do the dildocam before and she was really gentle!) and all is looking really good for doing Natural IVF this month - woohoo! 

I have one great follicle on the left which is actually ahead of day 3 she says (as if my follicles got on with it even though my bleeding was late) so I will probably be off to Turkey a couple of days earlier than we originally thought. There is also another good follicle on the right which is not far behind and another smaller one - she said that she didn't want to build my hopes up too much but that I may be very lucky and have two natural follicles for EC, which would be a great bonus! but they may shrink back before the next scan as the lead one grows. I would be very happy if there is just one    - to be honest I hardly slept last night worrying that there would be that horrible sinking feeling like last time when there was nothing at all to be seen and that it would be game over for using my own eggs - was soooo relieved when she saw them straight away!  There's life in them yet! (you hearing me Gabs? - blinking pill!!!)    

Sooo - she is reporting to Doctor (Ertan) Saradogan tomorrow and he will make the decision of when I should go for a second scan to check that they are continuing to grow - will probably be Thursday or Friday, and then we would probably fly Sunday/Monday if all is well   

Love and  to everybody else 

Stephie xxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

brilliant Steph, really good news 

I was told on my nat cycle that the price would be as for regular IVF if there were two or more eggs collected so it obviously does happen, perhaps more so if you've still got stimming drugs in the system?  I had that in mind this month actually and was sorely tempted to have a natural just in case, but £££ and the   determined a break in the end!! 

look forward to hearing update after your next scan !!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, Steph! Most excellent!Whoooooooo!

I'm so thrilled for you - after that awful disappointment of having no response this is the best news.

Good luck for the cycle!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - CAn you not get a prescription for a little menopur to maybe try get a couple of follies?  With 3 there a little extra fsh may just bring them on?

I'm just had an 'incident' in the chinese.  Food so good yest we went back (Iknow sad!) an we ordered lots of stuff including some spicy fresh fish.  But the fish didn't appear and when they cleared our table I mentioned it and asked them to take it off the bill but he rushed and got it from the kitchen, I said it was too late and they offerd to wrap it so I could take it home.   I refused to pay and now tim thinks I'm horrible.  He said I should have asked for it earlier or just paid for it. My Krama is all out now as I'm worried the waiter will have to pay for my fish and he prob earns nothing, and of course that fish died for nothing.  I'm all anxious and sad.


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Steph - that's great news about your scan, after all that worry with your AF being late - I bet you are so pleased and can't believe you will be off to Turkey so soon. Good luck with going natural    
Jennig - really pleased your scan went well today for you  
Miranda - The official test date the clinic gave me isn't until 15th, only on day 5 passed ET so still early days for me yet.  Mind you don't think I will be waiting until then.  I just have to test early, I can't stand the wait like you.  Feeling better this afternoon though and got my PMA back  
Sonia/Francie - good luck for your tests tomorrow - only one more sleep to go     
TracyM - good luck with your ET   

x x x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks girls 

*Laura* - aww if you are really feeling discombobulated about your Karma (sorry big word I know but I only learnt it this week and loved it - have been waiting for a context in which to use it!  ) then maybe you could go back and pay for it yet - tell them you are sorry and you felt bad so want to fix it - and then the slate will all be wiped clean and you can cross it off your karma list (do you watch My Name Is Earl?). Sorry but you did make me laugh/snort my tea through my nose with your comment about the poor fish having died in vain. 

I did very briefly consider asking about mild stimms earlier - but I think is too soon after being blasted with drugs last month and I really do want to try a natural cycle with as few drugs as possible. I honestly think the following theory - that maybe the drugs themselves are what sometimes stop the body being able to accept the embies/have them implant - could have something in it - see the following thread which is very interesting:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136328.0

Now that I know there's a bit of life in the old egg-bags yet  I can hopefully always consider another full stim cycle or mild stim cycle (like Ophelia is plannning) if I need to/if the Natural IVF doesn't work... a bit like you felt at getting 7 eggs I guess - it must have given you so much hope for a future cycles should you need one/relieved some of the pressure of this cycle HAVING to work.

But you won't need another cycle as your embies are going to be fantastic and will be the stickiest ever!   

*Juicy* - thanks for your post about the likelihood of getting 2 eggs on a natural cycle going up if you had a load of stims the month before  food for thought. Also, as far as I know the Jinemed will charge me the same no matter how many eggs collected.

Steph xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

AF arrived tonight - just starting, not full flow yet. But will test tommorow, looks like its gonna be plan B

Sonia xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sonia   hope its not AF hun    
Steph - great news on those follies - see there is life in them ovaries!  
LB - sod the fish!   life is too short - think of those marvellous embies!   
NW


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Beachy - Your levels are going up hun, its probably a boy that you have in there and he's just a little lazy like all boys are!! I am thinking about you tons. Good luck for Friday matey xxx

Steph - I am so pleased for you, 2 follies naturally is fab. Sending you lots of    

Laura - 5 fab embies, well done Mrs. Pretty damn good for somebody who thought she had her nans ovaries   I am willing all five of em to be doubling as we speak       

Jennig - Lovely news tat your scan went well.

LJ - OMG, twins on her first attempt, Kate must be overjoyed!!

Francie - Good luck for testing tomoz   

Sonia -  

Nicks - Exciting, only a few more days  

Mirra - I am sooooo jealous of you, matty leave only roundthe corner now  

Hi everyone else
Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just off to bed - kept falling asleep in the bath!

Sonia - hoping it's not what it seems. Bleeding can be part of pregnancy. The best of luck for testing.

Sarah - It's like getting out of jail! Hope you're tickety, bird. xx

Yo, Nicks.

Night all - must go as I'm dropping.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Sonia *- really hoping its not AF hon  and that you will get that BFP in the morning - lots of women get bleeding in early pregnancy and I  that that is the case with you    - sending you huge 

Hi Nicks and Swinny, Nicks I hope its not long now! 

Night night Mira, sweet dreams 

Steph xx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Sonia, I really hope it wasn't your AF and you got some good news this morning.  

I just tested and as expected got a BFN.  I held it up to the light, took into different rooms to hold it up to different lights, tilted it this way and that, got it out of the bin countless times, and at one point managed to imagine a faint second line if I held it in a certain way.  But no.  It's definitely negative and won't change now as this is my official test day.  I'll stop the progesterone and I expect and AF to arrive today or tomorrow.  At least the pain will ease off wihout the progesterone.  And now I can dose up with painkillers and have a few drinks.

At the moment I feel more angry than sad.  I suppose it's less painful. It's so unfair.  Why can't the infertility bad luck be shared out?  Some people get pregnant no probs and never lose it, some people have mcs but get pregnant again quickly, some people can't get pregnant but the treatment works.  We took ages to get pregnant, lost them, couldn't get pregnant again and now the treatment hasn't worked.  Again. Our first baby would just have turned 4, our second would be 2 and a bit and our third would be 18 months.  And now we have to accept we'll never be parents. I don't mind having some problems.  I'd settle for 3 lost pregnancies then a successful one.  Or 3 years trying to conceive followed by a success on our first or second IVF attempt.  But this feels like something different.  Something so cruel and unfair it's almost impossible not to despair.

I'll stop now and maybe do a longer post on the negative cycles thread as I don't want to bring you all down with this. Sorry.

Laura, Steph, Swoo  and those about to start ttx again    to you.    to pregnant ladies for happy, healthy babies.  Thanks to you all for your support.

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Francie    it's totally unfair isn't it,feels like we go through so much and then sometimes everything is taken away from us  

Steph- 2 follies is great, bet you're pleased

Sonia- hope that you're ok and it wa wasn't AF   

Mir- maybe you need earlier bedtimes mrs, not long now though and you'll be at home all day and can relax when you want

Laura- so glad all is going well for you both out there, think this time it's your turn for some good news  

Swoo- hope that you're feeling positive and managing to stay sane 

Nicks- can't belieive how close you are now, has one of us got your mobile number and address so we can stay in touch and send a card?

Sarah- thanks for everything, so good to know you're there, once all this is sorted we need to meet for lunch 

Hi to everyone else, at hom again today so around on and off xx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Francie - so sorry   I know ther's nothing I can say to make it better but just want you to know that I'm thinking of you    Beachgirl is right, life is so unfair x 

Sonia - really hope it wasn't your AF and your test will have shown something positive this morning   thinking of you 

Swoo x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Well just rung my clinic to change my scan and bloods from Friday to Thursday and apparently I'm only booked in for bloods not a scan......getting really p****D off with it all now.  DH is going to ring the nurses this pm and ask what the heck is going on.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139838.new#new


----------

